# No del Vaticano



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

La richiesta è stata presentata dalla Francia: "La sua approvazione
porterebbe "alla gogna" gli Stati che non riconoscono le unioni gay"
*Depenalizzazione dell'omosessualità
No del Vaticano alla proposta Onu*

*Poi la Santa Sede: "Non difendiamo la pena di morte contro i gay"*







 Papa Benedetto XVI


*CITTA' DEL VATICANO *- E' scontro tra Onu e Vaticano. La Santa Sede boccia, con decisione, il progetto di una depenalizzazione universale dell'omosessualità. Un' iniziativa presa dalla presidenza di turno francese dell'Unione europea, e accolta da tutti i 27 Paesi della Ue. Immediato il "no" della Santa Sede: "Gli stati che non riconoscono l'unione tra persone dello stesso sesso come 'matrimonio' - dice monsignor Celestino migliore - verranno messi alla gogna e fatti oggetto di pressioni". Affermazioni che scatenano una serie di reazioni polemiche che, in serata, provocano una nuova presa di posizione del Vaticano. Che, però, nella sostanza è tutt'altro che una retromarcia. "Nessuno vuole difendere la pena di morte per gli omosessuali", afferma padre Federico Lombardi che ricorda come altri 150 paesi non abbiano aderito alla proposta - ma la proposta cerca di 'introdurre una dichiarazione di valore politico che si puo' riflettere in meccanismi di controllo in forza dei quali ogni norma che non ponga esattamente sullo stesso piano ogni orientamento sessuale, puo' venire considerata contraria al rispetto dei diritti dell'uomo''. In pratica il rischio paventato è che gli Stati che non riconoscono le unioni gay vengano "mesi alla gogna". 

Toni non dissimili da quelli usati da monsignor Migliore che parla di "una dichiarazione di valore politico" che aggiunge "nuove categorie protette dalla discriminazione senza tener conto che, se adottate, esse creeranno nuove e implacabili discriminazioni". 
Durissima la replica dell'associazione Arcigay: "È di una gravità inaudita che il Vaticano, e quindi, la Chiesa cattolica tutta, si adoperi affinché questa richiesta non passi e, si prefigura come un vero e proprio atto di condanna a morte contro i milioni di gay e di lesbiche che hanno la sfortuna di abitare in paesi sanguinari". 

L'Arcigay ricorda che *in decine di **Paesi del mondo** sono previste sanzioni, torture, pene e persino l'esecuzione capitale contro le persone omosessuali*. "La scusa per cui la richiesta francese non dovrebbe passare perché da quel momento gli stati che non riconoscono le unioni gay sarebbero messi all'indice, - conclude l'Arcigay - non solo non ha alcun senso, ma è una studiata e cinica bugia per nascondere ciò che realmente il Vaticano vuole: mantenere la pena di morte e il carcere per le persone omosessuali". 

(_1 dicembre 2008_)
http://www.repubblica.it/2008/11/se...ano-omosessualita/vaticano-omosessualita.html


*Pazzesco!!! Per non correre il rischio di subire ipotetiche sanzioni in futuro come stato che non riconosce unioni gay , il Vaticano non vota la condanna della depenalizzazione dell'omosessualità???*


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La richiesta è stata presentata dalla Francia: "La sua approvazione
> porterebbe "alla gogna" gli Stati che non riconoscono le unioni gay"
> *Depenalizzazione dell'omosessualità
> No del Vaticano alla proposta Onu*
> ...



Non si tratta di sanzioni, ma di pressioni politiche.
Non credo che il Vaticano applichi leggi che puniscano penalmente gli omosessuali.
So che gli aspirati seminaristi adesso devono essere esaminati da uno psicologo e che se hanno tendenze omosessuali non possono diventare preti. Anche questa potrebbe essee interpretata come una discriminazione.
Da quel che ho capito io, 50 stati (tra cui l'Italia) si sono dichiarati favorevoli e 150 stati contrari  (tra cui il Vaticano).
Temono che abbia valore politico, che sia un passo intermediario per arrivare all'equiparazione tra la famiglia etero e quella gay. Così funziona la politica: un passo alla volta.
Questo vescovo è l'ambasciatore del Vaticano all'ONU. In internet ho trovato molti suoi interventi per la pace, contro le guerre degli americani.


----------



## Old Becco (2 Dicembre 2008)

Il problema è che nel mondo ancora tanti omosessuali finiscono in carcere o al patibolo per laloro condizione. Io credo che la Chiesa dovrebbe mostrare misericordia anche per loro. 
Fortunatamente la gente progredita  stà abbandonando le religioni e si affida alla fede.....


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

ma si parla di omosessualità o di unioni?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Dicembre 2008)

beh, il rapporto tra onu e vaticano è 'particolare'...
http://www.uaar.it/laicita/vaticano_onu/

io capisco gli interessi del vaticano ma mi pare cmq una gran porcata...


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

già depenalizzazione dell'omosessualità mi suona bruttissimo.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> già depenalizzazione dell'omosessualità mi suona bruttissimo.


 
Come se fosse un reato amare una persona del proprio sesso. Rendiamoci conto che questi vogliono insegnarci l'amore e la fratellanza. Secondo me Gesù si sta rivoltando.....


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

depenalizziamo la cannabis piuttosto!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> depenalizziamo la cannabis piuttosto!!!


quotissimo.... il proibizionismo serve solo ai loschi traffici, vedi l'alcool in america negli anni '30...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

sarà la febbre, ma non ci ho capito una mazza...
comunque non so se interessa ma anche io amo un uomo:brugola...


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

*Dal quotidiano Avvenire:

PERSONE E DIRITTI*  * 
 Chiare e inequivocabili dichiarazioni rese dal rappresentante vaticano al Palazzo* * di Vetro, Migliore, stravolte in alcuni titoli di agenzia. E si accende una ridda di reazioni** 
 Sui gaynforzature ndiscriminazioni*_* 
 La Santa Sede contraria a una proposta della Ue all’Onu che puoriginaremeccanismi di controllo e di pressione*_

 DI DANIELE * ZAPPAL* 
 D epenalizzazione dell’omosessualit. Sono bastate queste due parole, tradotte approssimativamente dal francese senza tenere conto del contesto in cui erano state pronunciate, e poi ripetute in alcuni lanci d’agenzia che le hanno erroneamente attribuite all’arcivescovo Celestino Migliore, per sollevare una polemica fondata sul nulla. Il Vaticano non si batte contro ladepenalizzazione dell’omosessualite non difende­la pena di morteper le persone gay. Anzi,­tutto ciche va in favore del rispetto e della tutela delle persone fa parte del nostro patrimonio umano e spirituale. L’aveva spiegato con chiarezza l’osservatore permanente della Santa Sede presso l’Onu, in un’intervista rilasciata all’agenzia francese 'I media'. Rispondendo a una domanda sull’intenzione della Francia di presentare all’Onu un progetto di dichiarazione sull’omosessualit, a nome dei Paesi della Ue (la Farnesina ha fatto informalmente sapere, ieri, che il consenso dell’Italia sarebbe gidato), Migliore aveva affermato che­il Catechismo della Chiesa cattolica dice, e non da oggi, che nei confronti delle persone omosessuali di deve evitare ogni marchio di ingiusta discriminazione. Quindi nessun divieto alla proposta didepenalizzazione per gli omosessuali  �. Anche perch, ha fatto notare l’arcivescovo, la questione­un’altra.­Con una dichiarazione di valore politico, sottoscritta da un gruppo di Paesi, si chiede agli Stati e ai meccanismi internazionali di attuazione e controllo dei diritti umani di aggiungere nuove categorie protette dalla discriminazione, senza tenere conto che se adottate – ecco il pericolo evidenziato da Migliore – creeranno nuove e implacabili discriminazioni. Un esempio? ­Gli Stati che non riconoscono l’unione tra persone dello stesso sesso come 'matrimonio' – ha spiegato ancora – verranno messi alla gogna e fatti oggetto di pressioni. Tutto chiaro, no? Peccato che alcune agenzie italiane abbiano sommariamente attribuito all’arcivescovo un perentoriono alla depenalizzazione dell’omosessualit da parte dell’Onu, scatenando la solita ridda di polemiche anticlericali e di attacchi politici. Tutti da ambienti radicali (di sinistra e di de- stra) e di area comunista, rimbeccati da esponenti dell’Udc e del Pdl. A sgomberare il campo dagli equivoci­ intervenuto padre Lombardi, direttore della Sala stampa vaticana, che ha ribadito e contestualizzato quanto affermato dall’osservatore all’Onu.­L’intervista di monsignor Migliore, letta integralmente, dice cose chiare e del tutto condivisibili, ha osservato Lombardi.­Ovviamente nessuno vuole difendere la pena di morte per gli omosessuali, come qualcuno vorrebbe far credere. I noti principi del rispetto dei diritti fondamentali della persona e del rifiuto di ogni ingiusta discriminazione, che sono sanciti a chiare lettere nello stesso Catechismo della Chiesa cattolica, escludono evidentemente - ha continuato - non solo la pena di morte, ma tutte le legislazioni penali violente o discriminatorie nei confronti degli omosessuali.­Ma qui­ha avvertito - si tratta di altro, non solo di 'depenalizzare l’omosessualita' come­stato scritto, ma di introdurre una dichiarazione di valore politico che si puriflettere in meccanismi di controllo in forza dei quali ogni norma (non solo legale, ma anche relativa alla vita di gruppi sociali o religiosi) che non ponga esattamente sullo stesso piano ogni orientamento sessuale, puvenire considerata contraria al rispetto dei diritti dell’uomo.­Ci- ha detto il direttore della Sala Stampa vaticana - pudiventare chiaramente strumento di pressione o discriminazione nei confronti di chi, solo per fare un esempio molto chiaro, considera il matrimonio fra uomo e donna la forma fondamentale e originaria della vita sociale e come tale da privilegiare.­Non per nulla - ha concluso - meno di 50 stati membri delle Nazioni Unite hanno aderito alla proposta in questione, mentre pidi 150 non vi hanno aderito.  
 Padre Lombardi: il catechismo della Chiesa esclude pena di morte e legislazioni violente o persecutorie, ma quel testo non si limita a depenalizzare, ha un valore politico gravido di conseguenze








Il software che trasforma la pagina del quotidiano in HTML fa pena, ma il senso delle dichiarazioni dell'ambasciatore è chiarissimo e lo condivido.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

ma che significa? a me non pare che ci sia un nesso così evidente di causa/effetto su una depenalizzazione (????? parola sbagliatissima..mah!) dell'omosessualità e una pressione su governi che non intendono legiferare in materia di attuazione di matrimoni gay per costringerli a farlo...mi sembra tutta una montatura..e la chiesa fa sempre di questi giochetti...si parla di patate frite e lei risponde con patate lesse...


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Non sono d'accordo su niente. La Chiesa è di un'ipocrisia vergognosa.Fa bellamente politica a casa d'altri. E poi che vuol dire che i paesi che non dovessero accettare le unioni gay verrebbero messi alla gogna? non mi pare che oggi coloro che accettano tali unioni nè vengano messe alla gogna nè vengano additate (se non dalla Chiesa stessa).


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

Se il Vaticano difendesse i diritti degli oppressi con la stessa ostinazione con la quale si occupa di ciò che accade sotto le lenzuola degli uomini, io comincerei a frequentare le chiese.

La depenalizzazione dell'onu, aveva un significato profondo: in molti paesi l'omosessualità è reato passibile di pena di morte. Osteggiando l'Onu, la Chiesa Cattolica si assume pesantissime responsabilità.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se il Vaticano difendesse i diritti degli oppressi con la stessa ostinazione con la quale si occupa di ciò che accade sotto le lenzuola degli uomini, io comincerei a frequentare le chiese.
> 
> La depenalizzazione dell'onu, aveva un significato profondo: in molti paesi l'omosessualità è reato passibile di pena di morte. Osteggiando l'Onu, la Chiesa Cattolica si assume pesantissime responsabilità.


 
quoto in toto


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non si tratta di sanzioni, ma di pressioni politiche.
> Non credo che il Vaticano applichi leggi che puniscano penalmente gli omosessuali.
> So che gli aspirati seminaristi adesso devono essere *esaminati da uno psicologo e che se hanno tendenze omosessuali non possono diventare preti*. Anche questa potrebbe essee interpretata come una discriminazione.
> Da quel che ho capito io, 50 stati (tra cui l'Italia) si sono dichiarati favorevoli e 150 stati contrari (tra cui il Vaticano).
> ...


 ma dovendo rimanere in castità che valore ha un'ipotetica tendenza ?


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma dovendo rimanere in castità che valore ha un'ipotetica tendenza ?


x mettere le mani avanti.....


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La richiesta è stata presentata dalla Francia: "La sua approvazione
> porterebbe "alla gogna" gli Stati che non riconoscono le unioni gay"
> *Depenalizzazione dell'omosessualità
> No del Vaticano alla proposta Onu*
> ...


Si può credere o no, ma la bibbia condanna l'omosessualità. Se la chiesa andasse contro i principi delle sacre scritture, sarebbe incoerente.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si può credere o no, ma la bibbia condanna l'omosessualità. Se la chiesa andasse contro i principi delle sacre scritture, sarebbe incoerente.


io non metto in dubbio che le sacre scritture condannino l'omosessualità ma allora si torna a chiedersi...la Bibbia va interpretata o seguita alla lettera. Personalmente non mi sento certo di condannare alcuna forma di amore


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io non metto in dubbio che le sacre scritture condannino l'omosessualità ma allora si torna a chiedersi...la Bibbia va interpretata o seguita alla lettera. Personalmente non mi sento certo di condannare alcuna forma di amore



Io mi ritengo un cristiano, ma anche se non lo fossi condannerei l'omosessualità per altre questioni meno religiose. Non mi và di approfondire l'argomento perchè è troppo delicato e potrebbe aizzare gli animi. La Bibbia non è sempre da interpretare, certi passi lasciano poco spazio alla fantasia e l'omosessualità è uno di quei casi.


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> io non metto in dubbio che le sacre scritture condannino l'omosessualità ma allora si torna a chiedersi...la Bibbia va interpretata o seguita alla lettera. Personalmente non mi sento certo di condannare alcuna forma di amore


 
Frescacce...ve lo dice una che ha studiato dai preti. Le Sacre  Scritture prevedono sacrifici umani e pena di morte, prevedono la schiavitù, prevedono lo scambio di donne contro favori politici...prevedono la possibilità di ripudiare la moglie....
Il catechismo cattolico non si rifà all'antico testamento, per stessa ammissione della Chiesa.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Frescacce...ve lo dice una che ha studiato dai preti. Le Sacre  Scritture prevedono sacrifici umani e pena di morte, prevedono la schiavitù, prevedono lo scambio di donne contro favori politici...prevedono la possibilità di ripudiare la moglie....
> Il catechismo cattolico non si rifà all'antico testamento, per stessa ammissione della Chiesa.


era dove volevo arrivare....


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> era dove volevo arrivare....


L'antico testamento, proprio perchè è più arcaico, và sicuramente più interpretato, anche per via della modalità in cui è stato scritto. Ma l'omosessualità è condannata anche nel nuovo testamento.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io mi ritengo un cristiano, ma anche se non lo fossi condannerei l'omosessualità per altre questioni meno religiose. Non mi và di approfondire l'argomento perchè è troppo delicato e potrebbe aizzare gli animi. La Bibbia non è sempre da interpretare, certi passi lasciano poco spazio alla fantasia e l'omosessualità è uno di quei casi.


se tu mi dici che il fine ultimo del sesso dovrebbe essere la procreazione e gli omosessuali non possono farlo naturalmente io ti do ragione. Ma allo stesso tempo mi chiedo che senso abbia fingere. essere omosessuale non è un vezzo, tante persone si risparmierebbero le prese in giro, la delusione letta sui volti dei famigliari, etc. sono così punto.


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> era dove volevo arrivare....


Si. sono d'accordo, ti ho quotato per quello.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma allo stesso tempo mi chiedo che senso abbia fingere. essere omosessuale non è un vezzo, tante persone si risparmierebbero le prese in giro, la delusione letta sui volti dei famigliari, etc. sono così punto.


Purtroppo non sono d'accordo nemmeno su questo, ma ripeto, meglio evitare l'argomento. Se vuoi parlare di Bibbia e Dio, benvolentieri.


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se tu mi dici che il fine ultimo del sesso dovrebbe essere la procreazione e gli omosessuali non possono farlo naturalmente io ti do ragione. Ma allo stesso tempo mi chiedo che senso abbia fingere. essere omosessuale non è un vezzo, tante persone si risparmierebbero le prese in giro, la delusione letta sui volti dei famigliari, etc. sono così punto.


 
Tra le altre cose, qualche tempo fa la Chiesa cattolica si era dimostrata assai più tollerante con le diversità. Faccio riferimento al card. Martini, Tettamanzi, ecc ecc. e al fatto che il Vaticano aveva espresso la volontà di avere un atteggiamento di "materna accoglienza".
Oggi, si assiste ad un pericoloso ed immotivato ritorno indietro.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Purtroppo non sono d'accordo nemmeno su questo, ma ripeto, meglio evitare l'argomento. Se vuoi parlare di Bibbia e Dio, benvolentieri.


non sono preparata a suff.mi spiace


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Tra le altre cose, qualche tempo fa la Chiesa cattolica si era dimostrata assai più tollerante con le diversità. Faccio riferimento al card. Martini, Tettamanzi, ecc ecc. e al fatto che il Vaticano aveva espresso la volontà di avere un atteggiamento di "materna accoglienza".
> Oggi, si assiste ad un pericoloso ed immotivato ritorno indietro.


Chiamasi Ratzinger


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Chiamasi Ratzinger


Esatto, un conservatore, non a caso.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Esatto, un conservatore, non a caso.


infatti mi è simpatico come le pulci...e te lo dice una che ha mosso il sedere x andare al funerale del papa....quello vero!


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> L'antico testamento, proprio perchè è più arcaico, và sicuramente più interpretato, anche per via della modalità in cui è stato scritto. Ma l'omosessualità è condannata anche nel nuovo testamento.


 
Non ci sono condanne esplicite di Cristo a nessuno. Cristo non ha un atteggiamento di condanna, ma di perdono.
L'unica condanna esplicita è ai Farisei. Là condanna sia atteggiamento che modalità.
Gesù Cristo muore promettendo al ladrone il Regno dei Cieli.
Se  si pensa che il papa è il Vicario di Cristo in terrra, c'è da rabbrividere sulla distanza tra la grandezza di Dio e la miseria del Vaticano.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> infatti mi è simpatico come le pulci...e te lo dice una che ha mosso il sedere x andare al funerale del papa....quello vero!



Proprio per la sua natura conservatrice e rigorosa era palese non sarebbe stato un Karol 2, ma ripeto, la chiesa lo ha messo lì in questo momento per esigenza del momento storico in cui viviamo.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ci sono condanne esplicite di Cristo a nessuno. Cristo non ha un atteggiamento di condanna, ma di perdono.
> L'unica condanna esplicita è ai Farisei. Là condanna sia atteggiamento che modalità.
> Gesù Cristo muore promettendo al ladrone il Regno dei Cieli.
> Se  si pensa che il papa è il Vicario di Cristo in terrra, c'è da rabbrividere sulla distanza tra la grandezza di Dio e la miseria del Vaticano.



Io non credo nella chiesa, credo in Dio. Sono un cristiano, non un cattolico.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ci sono condanne esplicite di Cristo a nessuno. Cristo non ha un atteggiamento di condanna, ma di perdono.
> L'unica condanna esplicita è ai Farisei. Là condanna sia atteggiamento che modalità.
> Gesù Cristo muore promettendo al ladrone il Regno dei Cieli.
> Se  si pensa che il papa è il Vicario di Cristo in terrra, c'è da rabbrividere sulla distanza tra la grandezza di Dio e la miseria del Vaticano.


io Joseph lo vedo solo come un capo di stato....che ha pure le esenzioni su tutto


----------



## Iris (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Proprio per la sua natura conservatrice e rigorosa era palese non sarebbe stato un Karol 2, ma ripeto, la chiesa lo ha messo lì in questo momento per esigenza del momento storico in cui viviamo.


Uhmmm...secondo me stavolta hanno preso male le misure. Non era un caso eleggerlo, ma non credo che il Vaticano approvi la perdita di popolarità della Chiesa, visibile anche negli introiti. Meno fedeli, meno offerte, meno soldi.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io non credo nella chiesa, credo in Dio. Sono un cristiano, non un cattolico.


qui son d'accordo


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Io non credo nella chiesa, credo in Dio. Sono un cristiano, non un cattolico.


 
e Dio ha mai condannato gli omosessuali?


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e Dio ha mai condannato gli omosessuali?


te lo giuro, vorrei chiedergli "Dio, mi hanno insegnato che tu 6 un padre amorevole. Gli omosessuali sono tuoi figli? Li ami forse meno?". Vorrei sentire la sua risposta, anche se so già quale sarebbe


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> te lo giuro, vorrei chiedergli "Dio, mi hanno insegnato che tu 6 un padre amorevole. Gli omosessuali sono tuoi figli? Li ami forse meno?". Vorrei sentire la sua risposta, anche se so già quale sarebbe


con quell'avatar lì pretendi pure una risposta da Dio??


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

e pure sto tread è finito in Uacca


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> e pure sto tread è finito in Uacca


personalmente ero seria....


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> personalmente ero seria....


però ampiamente OT e dire che un tread va in Uacca non implica che son state dette boiate ..... dice solo che è OT.

pensavo giusto a un tread sull'italiano stamattina, ma chissà dove si andrebbe a finire


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e Dio ha mai condannato gli omosessuali?



Certo, in più versi oltretutto. Fanno parte di quella schiera di persone che non si salveranno al giorno del giudizio.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo, in più versi oltretutto. Fanno parte di quella schiera di persone che non si salveranno al giorno del giudizio.


ma se Dio è amore ed è disposto a perdonare anche gli assassini, perchè non dovrebbe perdonare gli omosessuali?


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Certo, in più versi oltretutto. Fanno parte di quella schiera di persone che non si salveranno al giorno del giudizio.


voglio le prove
queste interpretazioni umane del pensiero di Dio sono risibili


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se Dio è amore ed è disposto a perdonare anche gli assassini, perchè non dovrebbe perdonare gli omosessuali?



A tutti viene offerta la possibilità di redimersi... se poi mi stai chiedendo se Dio leggerà il cuore delle persone prima di giudicarle, la risposta è si.


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio le prove
> queste interpretazioni umane del pensiero di Dio sono risibili


Abbi pazienza, non mi ricordo a memoria i versi! Se mi dai tempo te li posterò.


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma se Dio è amore ed è disposto a perdonare anche gli assassini, perchè non dovrebbe perdonare gli omosessuali?


si dovrebbe partire da un punto abbastanza basilare: la separazione tra sentimento e modalità di viverlo ... 

detto questo ne consegue che Dio è amore detta così significa relativamente poco perchè è il significato che si da al concetto di amore che definisce l'equazione e a parte resta sempre il fatto che Dio non perdona a prescindere, accoglie di certo, ma il concetto di perdono a cui ci stiamo riferendo implica una presa di coscienza dell'errore e conseguente mutazione dei propri comportamenti


----------



## Kid (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> si dovrebbe partire da un punto abbastanza basilare: la separazione tra sentimento e modalità di viverlo ...
> 
> detto questo ne consegue che Dio è amore detta così significa relativamente poco perchè è il significato che si da al concetto di amore che definisce l'equazione e a parte resta sempre il fatto che Dio non perdona a prescindere, accoglie di certo, ma il concetto di perdono a cui ci stiamo riferendo implica una presa di coscienza dell'errore e conseguente mutazione dei propri comportamenti


Brava, bella spiegazione!


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> voglio le prove
> queste interpretazioni umane del pensiero di Dio sono risibili




*1Corinzi 6:11*

 Non v'illudete; né fornicatori, né idolatri, né adùlteri, né *effeminati*, né *sodomiti*, né ladri, né avari, né ubriachi, né oltraggiatori, né rapinatori erediteranno il regno di Dio. E tali eravate alcuni di voi; ma siete stati lavati, siete stati santificati, siete stati giustificati nel nome del Signore Gesù Cristo e mediante lo Spirito del nostro Dio.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *1Corinzi 6:11*
> 
> Non v'illudete; né fornicatori, né idolatri, né adùlteri, né *effeminati*, né *sodomiti*, né ladri, né avari, né ubriachi, né oltraggiatori, né rapinatori erediteranno il regno di Dio. E tali eravate alcuni di voi; ma siete stati lavati, siete stati santificati, siete stati giustificati nel nome del Signore Gesù Cristo e mediante lo Spirito del nostro Dio.








 che tristezza, giobbe...... 
io non so com'è essere gay, però se dovessi esserlo, sentirla come un modo di vivere sessualità e amore che non fa male a nessuno, se potessi nasconderlo ma non negarlo nè cambiare, leggere queste parole mi allontanerebbe da Dio o quantomeno dalla Chiesa. Poi mi fermo e penso: è un uomo, per quanto illuminato, che ha scritto queste cose. Per fortuna. E gli uomini, si sa, per quanto illuminati, sbagliano.


----------



## brugola (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *1Corinzi 6:11*
> 
> Non v'illudete; né fornicatori, né idolatri, né adùlteri, né *effeminati*, né *sodomiti*, né ladri, né avari, né ubriachi, né oltraggiatori, né rapinatori erediteranno il regno di Dio. E tali eravate alcuni di voi; ma siete stati lavati, siete stati santificati, siete stati giustificati nel nome del Signore Gesù Cristo e mediante lo Spirito del nostro Dio.


vomitevole 

io continuo a sostenere che questa non sia la parola di Dio ma del misero umano che se ne fa interprete


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vomitevole
> 
> io continuo a sostenere che questa non sia la parola di Dio ma del misero umano che se ne fa interprete


un umano di circa 2.000 anni fa, c'era altro modo di far comprendere che lasciarsi andare agli istinti allontanava dai principi di amore universale?

vista in ampio è sempre un richiamo alla responsabilità personale  verso le proprie azioni


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo su niente. La Chiesa è di un'ipocrisia vergognosa.Fa bellamente politica a casa d'altri. E poi che vuol dire che i paesi che non dovessero accettare le unioni gay verrebbero messi alla gogna? non mi pare che oggi coloro che accettano tali unioni nè vengano messe alla gogna nè vengano additate (se non dalla Chiesa stessa).


Perché ipocrisia?
Il Vaticano dev'essere un membro dell'UNU come gli altri e ha espresso il suo parere, perché farebbe politica in casa degli altri?
Veramente nessuno di noi (a parte il titolo) ha letto questo documento.
Non sappiamo cosa ci sia scritto. Probabilmente propone valori che sono contrari al Vangelo e l'ambasciatore ha fatto bene a esprimersi contro.
In alcuni Paesi l'aborto è vietato per legge e per alcuni politici locali questo è un segno di "sottosviluppo" rispetto alle nazioni più progredite.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che tristezza, giobbe......
> io non so com'è essere gay, però se dovessi esserlo, sentirla come un modo di vivere sessualità e amore che non fa male a nessuno, se potessi nasconderlo ma non negarlo nè cambiare, leggere queste parole mi allontanerebbe da Dio o quantomeno dalla Chiesa. Poi mi fermo e penso: è un uomo, per quanto illuminato, che ha scritto queste cose. Per fortuna. E gli uomini, si sa, per quanto illuminati, sbagliano.


Anche un ubriacone o un drogato non fa male a nessuno.
I peccati fanno male soprattutto a chi li commette.
I comandamenti sono consigli per vivere meglio.
Poi ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vomitevole
> 
> io continuo a sostenere che questa non sia la parola di Dio ma del misero umano che se ne fa interprete



Il problema è sempre lo stesso: mettersi al posto di Dio.
Non accettare quello che il Creatore ha stabilito per il nostro bene.
È la creatura che vuole insegnare il mestiere al Creatore.
È il peccato di Lucifero e di Adamo e Eva.


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il problema è sempre lo stesso: mettersi al posto di Dio.
> Non accettare quello che il Creatore ha *stabilito* per il nostro bene.
> È la creatura che vuole insegnare il mestiere al Creatore.
> È il peccato di Lucifero e di Adamo e Eva.


se usi stabilito però non fai una parte importante per lui, e cioè cooperare con lui al tuo bene ...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche un ubriacone o un drogato non fa male a nessuno.
> I* peccati* fanno male soprattutto a chi li commette.
> I comandamenti sono consigli per vivere meglio.
> Poi ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole.


 no.
mi rifiuto di vedere un'indole, una preferenza sessuale e affettiva, di qualunque genere, come un peccato. 
I peccati sono contro altre persone o contro Dio. I peccati sono cose che puoi DECIDERE di fare o non fare.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se il Vaticano difendesse i diritti degli oppressi con la stessa ostinazione con la quale si occupa di ciò che accade sotto le lenzuola degli uomini, io comincerei a frequentare le chiese.
> 
> La depenalizzazione dell'onu, aveva un significato profondo: in molti paesi l'omosessualità è reato passibile di pena di morte. Osteggiando l'Onu, la Chiesa Cattolica si assume pesantissime responsabilità.


Non conosco nessun politico che difenda i diritti degli oppressi più del Papa.
Ne parla in quasi tutte le apparizioni pubbliche e in quasi tutti i  documenti ufficiali.
Il problema è che nessuno lo ascolta.
La Chiesa non deve far politica, era quello che Giuda si aspettava da Gesù.
L'articolo di Avvenire spiega chiaramente che la Chiesa è contraria a qualsiasi penalizzazione degli omosessuali.
Sinceramente, pensi che l'opinione e il voto della Città del Vaticano all'ONU conti qualcosa?


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se usi stabilito però non fai una parte importante per lui, e cioè cooperare con lui al tuo bene ...



Il Creatore ha stabilito le regole: ciò che è bene e ciò che è male.
Sforzarsi a rispettarle spetta all'uomo.


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il Creatore ha stabilito le regole: ciò che è bene e ciò che è male.
> Sforzarsi a rispettarle spetta all'uomo.


ha stabilito che ciò che è scevro dall'ego e avvicina all'amore incondizionato fa bene alla crescita dell'anima ed eleva lo spirito e quindi è bene, tutto ciò che lo mortifica è male ...... ma ha lasciato il libero arbitrio, perchè senza l'esperienza sono solo regole seguite per ego e inutili alla propria crescita, non fare una cosa solo perchè stabilito e non farla perchè la si sente intimamente sbagliata sono 2 cose diverse e producono 2 persone diverse ..... 

l'empatia può sostituire l'esperienza, ma il mero assoggettarsi a una regola che non si sente propria è comunque quel che viene definito un peccato


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Perché ipocrisia?
> Il Vaticano dev'essere un membro dell'UNU come gli altri e ha espresso il suo parere, perché farebbe politica in casa degli altri?
> Veramente nessuno di noi (a parte il titolo) ha letto questo documento.
> Non sappiamo cosa ci sia scritto. Probabilmente propone valori che sono contrari al Vangelo e l'ambasciatore ha fatto bene a esprimersi contro.
> ...


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no.
> mi rifiuto di vedere un'indole, una preferenza sessuale e affettiva, di qualunque genere, come un peccato.
> I peccati sono contro altre persone o contro Dio. I peccati sono cose che puoi DECIDERE di fare o non fare.



Dici questo perché credi di conoscere l'animo umano meglio di chi quell'animo lo ha creato.
Non conosco bene molti omosessuali ma una volta ho visto la testimonianza di un ex gay convertito a una chiesa protestante.
Era veramente commovente. Dio ha usato il padre di quest'uomo per convertirlo.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> giobbe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perché ipocrisia?
> ...


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A tutti viene offerta la possibilità di redimersi... se poi mi stai chiedendo se Dio leggerà il cuore delle persone prima di giudicarle, la risposta è si.


un omosessuale deve redimersi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e cosa fa di male?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *1Corinzi 6:11*
> 
> Non v'illudete; né fornicatori, né idolatri, né adùlteri, né *effeminati*, né *sodomiti*, né ladri, né avari, né ubriachi, né oltraggiatori, né rapinatori erediteranno il regno di Dio. E tali eravate alcuni di voi; ma siete stati lavati, siete stati santificati, siete stati giustificati nel nome del Signore Gesù Cristo e mediante lo Spirito del nostro Dio.


ma sì va bè.. sono sicura che all'inferno incontrarò un sacco di gente simpatica


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Anche un ubriacone o un drogato non fa male a nessuno.
> I peccati fanno male soprattutto a chi li commette.
> I comandamenti sono consigli per vivere meglio.
> Poi ognuno è libero di vivere come vuole.


ma cosa ***** dici, Giobbe? paragoni un tossicodipendente o un alcolizzato ad un omosessuale, che di male ne fanno tantissimo. forse non se ne rendono conto, ma di male ne fanno eccome...
un omosessuale non fa male a nessuno.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ha stabilito che ciò che è scevro dall'ego e avvicina all'amore incondizionato fa bene alla crescita dell'anima ed eleva lo spirito e quindi è bene, tutto ciò che lo mortifica è male ...... ma ha lasciato il libero arbitrio, perchè senza l'esperienza sono solo regole seguite per ego e inutili alla propria crescita, non fare una cosa solo perchè stabilito e non farla perchè la si sente intimamente sbagliata sono 2 cose diverse e producono 2 persone diverse .....
> 
> l'empatia può sostituire l'esperienza, ma il mero assoggettarsi a una regola che non si sente propria è comunque quel che viene definito un peccato


Tutti noi disobbediamo un'infinità di volte al giorno.
Abbiamo parecchia esperienza.
I più saggi riescono a stare lontani da queste "prove".
Non ho bisogno per forza di bucarmi per sapere per sapere che l'eroina alla fine mi farà male.
Non è vero che si cresce solo sbagliando.
Dio sa trarre il bene anche dal male ma non vuole assolutamente la sofferenza dei suoi figli.
È molto meglio crescere senza passare attraverso la sofferenza.
Sono regole tutto sommato "ragionevoli", niente di assurdo.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non conosco nessun politico che difenda i diritti degli oppressi più del Papa.
> Ne parla in quasi tutte le apparizioni pubbliche e in quasi tutti i documenti ufficiali.
> Il problema è che nessuno lo ascolta.
> La Chiesa non deve far politica, era quello che Giuda si aspettava da Gesù.
> ...


inizi a vendere qualche croce d'oro del suo tesoro per sfamare chi muore di fame, tanto per incominciare... di sole parole si muore di fame.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutti noi disobbediamo un'infinità di volte al giorno.
> Abbiamo parecchia esperienza.
> I più saggi riescono a stare lontani da queste "prove".
> Non ho bisogno per forza di bucarmi per sapere per sapere che l'eroina alla fine mi farà male.
> ...


ragionevoli per te che non sei omosessuale. ma dai...


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutti noi disobbediamo un'infinità di volte al giorno.
> Abbiamo parecchia esperienza.
> I più saggi riescono a stare lontani da queste "prove".
> Non ho bisogno per forza di bucarmi per sapere per sapere che l'eroina alla fine mi farà male.
> ...


non vedo il legame con quel che ho scritto però, soprattutto che io abbia parlato di crescita esclusiva attraverso la sofferenza


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa ***** dici, Giobbe? paragoni un tossicodipendente o un alcolizzato ad un omosessuale, che di male ne fanno tantissimo. forse non se ne rendono conto, ma di male ne fanno eccome...
> un omosessuale non fa male a nessuno.



È San Paolo che li accomuna, insieme ad adulteri, avari ecc.
Credo che tutti i peccati facciano male soprattutto a chi li commette.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> non vedo il legame con quel che ho scritto però, soprattutto che io abbia parlato di crescita esclusiva attraverso la sofferenza


Probabilmente ho capito male, stasera rileggo meglio e ti rispondo.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì va bè.. sono sicura che all'inferno incontrarò un sacco di gente simpatica
















Tu hai un'idea un po' sbagliata dell'inferno.
Il demonio è un angelo: non ha corpo.
Invidia e odia il corpo degli umani.
Per questo cerca di distruggerlo, svalorizzarlo e umiliarlo in tutti i modi (droga, alcol, fumo, sesso squallido ecc.).
All'inferno puoi trovarci tutto, fuori che il sesso.







E poi Moana sta in paradiso!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Giobbe, una domanda:
è possibile che io, una persona, essere umano limitatissimo, abbia più amore da dare di Dio? Che abbia più tolleranza, rispetto, accettazione e, lo ripeto Amore, di Dio, infinito, buono e giusto come solo Lui può essere? 
Ti assicuro che non è polemica, ma è la domanda che mi frulla da quando parliamo di questo...


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe....avessi un figlio omosessuale..comportamento?


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Giobbe, una domanda:
> è possibile che io, una persona, essere umano limitatissimo, abbia più amore da dare di Dio? Che abbia più tolleranza, rispetto, accettazione e, lo ripeto Amore, di Dio, infinito, buono e giusto come solo Lui può essere?
> Ti assicuro che non è polemica, ma è la domanda che mi frulla da quando parliamo di questo...



Assolutamente no.
Lui ama infinitamente tutti e vuole il bene di tutti.
Li ama tanto, da rispettare le loro scelte.
Tu vuoi il male degli omosessuali pensando che sia il loro bene.
Se credono un po' in Dio hanno speranze di essere felici e di salvarsi, se credono in te non ne hanno nessuna.
Il tuo "amore" e tolleranza è in realtà una condanna all'infelicità.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Lui ama infinitamente tutti e vuole il bene di tutti.
> Li ama tanto, da rispettare le loro scelte.
> Tu vuoi il male degli omosessuali pensando che sia il loro bene.
> ...


giobbeeeeeee....quindi visto che a detta degli stessi omosessuali esserlo non è una scelta ma può essere una scelta non "espletare"...credi che sia bene per queste PERSONE vivere una vita senza amore e quindi anche senza sesso (non squallido come dici tu)


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Sono d'accordo con Anna, non hanno nulla da farsi perdonare...di cosa dovrebbero pentirsi? di amare una persona dello stesso sesso? e come rimediare? facendo finta di niente e sposarsi come se nulla fosse (creando così 2 infelici?)


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Anna, non hanno nulla da farsi perdonare...di cosa dovrebbero pentirsi? di amare una persona dello stesso sesso? e come rimediare? facendo finta di niente e sposarsi come se nulla fosse (creando così 2 infelici?)


 non praticando...."espiando" per tutta la vita una "colpa"


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Anna, non hanno nulla da farsi perdonare...di cosa dovrebbero pentirsi? di amare una persona dello stesso sesso? e come rimediare? facendo finta di niente e sposarsi come se nulla fosse (creando così 2 infelici?)


andando nuovamente a lato, una domanda andrebbe fatta, perchè tutto questo bisogno della chiesa?

si torna di nuovo alle scelte, che pare nessuno voglia più fare, il giudizio della chiesa li limita solo nel caso vogliano stare all'interno della chiesa .... e li però devi scegliere


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non praticando...."espiando" per tutta la vita una "colpa"


colpa che non hanno scelto! come sono fortunati....discriminati da chi dice di rappresentare Dio perchè "diversi". ..


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

*OT per Giobbe e per Chi Crede*



giobbe ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Lui ama infinitamente tutti e vuole il bene di tutti.
> Li ama tanto, da rispettare le loro scelte.
> 
> ...


 
Giobbe, se questo Dio ama tutti in egual misura, e rispetta le loro scelte, spiegami perchè ci ricatta con la eventualità di non potersi salvare se non si crede in LUI.

è come dire " io , giobbe, ti amo,ripsetto le tue scelte, ma se non credi a me NON TI SALVI.


Questo non è Amore,e la mia ragione, attenendomi a quello che scrivi non mi conforta dell'esistenza di un  Dio che ragiona cosi.

 questo è l'esercizio di un _controllo da_ parte della Chiesa...è stato sempre cosi..storicamente è stato cosi e lo sarà .


Inoltre dico..vabbè...la Chiesa fa il lavoro suo..se uno Crede si deve attenere a quei principi..ma se uno non crede,( è un dono la fede?...ebbene, Lui non me lo ha fatto) e tu mi dici che Dio ci lascia liberi perchè ci ama...perchè l'eutanasia da un NON credente non la si puo' praticare?

se fossi ammalata, di un male incurabile, con dolori strazianti...ma perchè dovrei credere che questo Dio che mi ama tanto punirebbe la scelta di porre fine ai miei strazi?


_Morire:dormire;nulla di più;e con un sonno dirsi che poniamo fine al cordoglio e alle infinite miserie naturale retaggio della carne,é soluzione da accogliere a mani giunte_

._Morire,dormire,sognare forse:ma qui é l' ostacolo,quali sogni possano assalirci in quel sonno di morte quando siamo già sdipanati dal groviglio mortale,ci trattiene:é la remora questa che di tanto prolunga la vita ai nostri tormenti._

_Chi vorrebbe,se no,sopportar le frustate e gli insulti del tempo,le angherie del tiranno,il disprezzo dell' uomo borioso,le angosce del respinto amore,gli indugi della legge,l' oltracotanza dei grandi,i calci in faccia che il merito paziente riceve dai mediocri,quando di mano propria potrebbe saldare il suo conto con due dita di pugnale?_​


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> colpa che non hanno scelto! come sono fortunati....discriminati da chi dice di rappresentare Dio perchè "diversi". ..


 che tristezza!


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> andando nuovamente a lato, una domanda andrebbe fatta, perchè tutto questo bisogno della chiesa?
> 
> si torna di nuovo alle scelte, che pare nessuno voglia più fare, il giudizio della chiesa li limita solo nel caso vogliano stare all'interno della chiesa .... e li però devi scegliere


perchè non mi puoi spacciare verità come amore, perdono e fratellanza e poi non rispettarle tu x primo.  Io non sono gay ma mi irrita moltissimo il comportamento di chi dice di rappresentare Dio


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non praticando...."espiando" per tutta la vita una "colpa"


 

come se uno potesse scegliere inlibertà il proprio orientamento...

uno si sveglia e dice..toh..oggi mi faccio gay...


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Assolutamente no.
> Lui ama infinitamente tutti e vuole il bene di tutti.
> Li ama tanto, da rispettare le loro scelte.
> Tu vuoi il male degli omosessuali pensando che sia il loro bene.
> ...


 
salvarsi dall'amore codannandosi all'infelicità? è questo che vuole un padre?


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giobbe, se questo Dio ama tutti in egual misura, e rispetta le loro scelte, spiegami perchè ci ricatta con la eventualità di non potersi salvare se non si crede in LUI.
> 
> è come dire " io , giobbe, ti amo,ripsetto le tue scelte, ma se non credi a me NON TI SALVI.
> 
> ...


come hai già detto questa è la chiesa, non dio, in fondo se uno proprio crede e ha bisogno di una struttura di supporto, può sempre cercare una religione che meglio soddisfi i suoi bisogni, oppure stare fuori da ogni struttura religiosa .....


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È San Paolo che li accomuna, insieme ad adulteri, avari ecc.
> Credo che tutti i peccati facciano male soprattutto a chi li commette.


ora mi dimostri per favore come faccio ad essere in colpa se amo con tutta me stessa una donna? o piu' donne? o 100 o mille? o se parto per l'africa e vivendo con loro mi batto per i loro diritti? piuttosto che in quel chezzo di islam?


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come se uno potesse scegliere inlibertà il proprio orientamento...
> 
> uno si sveglia e dice..toh..oggi mi faccio gay...


aspetta però.....se non ho capito male...non si "penalizzerebbe" il gay perchè comunque figlio di dio, ma il suo comportamento si, perchè si può operare la scelta di non "espletare" (termine orribile lo so) l'orientamento...un infelice sicuro, frutto di un amore infinito però..mah!


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> come se uno potesse scegliere inlibertà il proprio orientamento...
> 
> uno si sveglia e dice..toh..oggi mi faccio gay...


 
ma infatti! diciamo che possiamo scegliere se fare o meno sesso prima del matrimonio ma non puoi negare di essere gay


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aspetta però.....se non ho capito male...non si "penalizzerebbe" il gay perchè comunque figlio di dio, ma il suo comportamento si, perchè si può operare la scelta di non "espletare" (termine orribile lo so) l'orientamento...un infelice sicuro, frutto di un amore infinito però..mah!


 
allora le lesbiche sono assolte perchè non si sodomizzano e sono naturalmente effemminate...che scemenza!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> come hai già detto questa è la chiesa, non dio, in fondo se uno proprio crede e ha bisogno di una struttura di supporto, può sempre cercare una religione che meglio soddisfi i suoi bisogni, oppure stare fuori da ogni struttura religiosa .....


 
bene..allora stessero fuori tutte le religioni dai diritti civili e da chi legifera...poi..se UNO CREDE, allora si comporterà secondo i dettami propri della *sua* religione.


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> allora le lesbiche sono assolte perchè non si sodomizzano e sono naturalmente effemminate...che scemenza!


 e lo dici a me? non nel senso che io sono gay..nel senso che sono d'accordo sulla scemenza..


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bene..allora stessero fuori tutte le religioni dai diritti civili e da chi legifera...poi..se UNO CREDE, allora si comporterà secondo i dettami propri della *sua* religione.


 amen sorella.........


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aspetta però.....se non ho capito male...non si "penalizzerebbe" il gay perchè comunque figlio di dio, ma il suo comportamento si, perchè si può operare la scelta di non "espletare" (termine orribile lo so) l'orientamento...un infelice sicuro, frutto di un amore infinito però..mah!


 

mi fanno venire l'orticaria...ipocriti fino al midollo...

attraverso il sentimento di colpa sai quante menti puoi controllare? come puoi esercitare il tuo potere su coloro che sono umili e ignorano...


e comunque sia io contesto che scelte cosi personali debbano essere controllate da un potere , quello ecclesiastico, che io NON riconosco, e non lo riconosco perchè DIO, il loro dio, mi ha dato la possibilità di scegliere.

è tutta una incongruenza...tutta una puttanata.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> amen sorella.........


amen sorello


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> perchè non mi puoi spacciare verità come amore, perdono e fratellanza e poi non rispettarle tu x primo.  Io non sono gay ma mi irrita moltissimo il comportamento di chi dice di rappresentare Dio


ma scusa, si sta tanto a far casino quando lo dite da soli, la chiesa non è dio, se ne proclama rappresentante ..... e fatico a capire se realmente ne siete così distanti perchè vi indignate ...

Dio è Dio (amore, perdono, bianco nero fuxia quel che vi pare, perchè tanto lui non scende a darci una definizione di se, ognuno valuti la sua)

le chiese sono le chiese, e hanno tante varianti ..... la chiesa ha il peso che "voi" gli date con tutto sto scaldarsi


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi fanno venire l'orticaria...ipocriti fino al midollo...
> 
> attraverso il sentimento di colpa sai quante menti puoi controllare? come puoi esercitare il tuo potere su coloro che sono umili e ignorano...
> 
> ...


ti quoto ogni pixel sorella...altro che farisei condannati da gesù (almeno su queste cose)
OT: prima mi sono fatto scrupoli a scrivere scemenza al posto di cagata me visto che hai sbracato già tu vado a correggere..


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> amen sorello


 chiamami vladimir luxuria...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> L'antico testamento, proprio perchè è più arcaico, và sicuramente più interpretato, anche per via della modalità in cui è stato scritto. Ma* l'omosessualità è condannata anche nel nuovo testamento*.


* Dove? 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Dove?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pare nella lettera a i corinzi..ma la lettera ai corinzi non è di san paolo?
scusate la mia ignoranza...


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma scusa, si sta tanto a far casino quando lo dite da soli, la chiesa non è dio, se ne proclama rappresentante ..... e fatico a capire se realmente ne siete così distanti perchè vi indignate ...
> 
> Dio è Dio (amore, perdono, bianco nero fuxia quel che vi pare, perchè tanto lui non scende a darci una definizione di se, ognuno valuti la sua)
> 
> le chiese sono le chiese, e hanno tante varianti ..... la chiesa ha il peso che "voi" gli date con tutto sto scaldarsi


 
vuoi un esempio?

Mio padre è molto..molto grave...devo scegliere TRA:

*1* .farlo crepare di setticemia.

*2*. oppure mandarlo in ospedale a fargli tagliare le gambe per mandarlo al Creatore a pezzi..

quando IO, SUA MOGLIE, E LA SUA FIGLIA seconda, preferiremmo che una puntura si addormentasse senza avvertire* piu'un dolore*. 

LUI è destinato solo a morire. malattia irreversibile.Non puo' parlare, non puo' muoversi, pieno di tranquillanti perchè senno urla in continuazione e questo da 4 anni.ora ne 83 avrà un ***** di diritto di scegliere di morire visto che ricerca la morte in continuazione?....e questo senza dover arrivare a Welby o agli innumerevoli casi che la cronaca ci racconta.


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bene..allora stessero fuori tutte le religioni dai diritti civili e da chi legifera...poi..se UNO CREDE, allora si comporterà secondo i dettami propri della *sua* religione.


ma io son d'accordo eh, come ho scritto a sole, infatti personalmente me ne impippo di quel che dice la chiesa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> *1Corinzi 6:11*
> 
> Non v'illudete; né fornicatori, né idolatri, né adùlteri, né *effeminati*, né *sodomiti*, né ladri, né avari, né ubriachi, né oltraggiatori, né rapinatori erediteranno il regno di Dio. E tali eravate alcuni di voi; ma siete stati lavati, siete stati santificati, siete stati giustificati nel nome del Signore Gesù Cristo e mediante lo Spirito del nostro Dio.


 S. Paolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   che scrive pure adulteri mentre Gesù l'adultera l'aveva salvata proprio dalla condanna a morte.
Io chiedevo parole riportate di Gesù nei Vangeli.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma io son d'accordo eh, come ho scritto a sole, infatti personalmente me ne impippo di quel che dice la chiesa


 
ah...okkei triglia...perdona se mi sono accalorata prima...

è il pricipio che mi fa uscire di senno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il problema è sempre lo stesso: mettersi al posto di Dio.
> Non accettare quello che il Creatore ha stabilito per il nostro bene.
> È la creatura che vuole insegnare il mestiere al Creatore.
> È il peccato di Lucifero e di Adamo e Eva.


Infatti.
Dio può perdonare o no, ma la condanna sulla Terra è responsabilità degli umani.


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vuoi un esempio?
> 
> Mio padre è molto..molto grave...devo scegliere TRA:
> 
> ...


mi dispiace.

ma il problema resta non tanto la chiesa, ma chi teme di inimicarsela, personalmente non vedo che problema dovrebbe creare a uno stato nel 2008 il fatto che la chiesa abbia a ridire, ma il problema è il classico italiano di voler salvi capra e cavoli e lo si vede ovunque, non solo su queste questioni fondamentali


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Dio può perdonare o no, ma la condanna sulla Terra è responsabilità degli umani.


è già la scontiamo la condanna...vivendo( in alcuni casi)


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah...okkei triglia...perdona se mi sono accalorata prima...
> 
> è il pricipio che mi fa uscire di senno.


ma figurati


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> S. Paolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infatti...qui già si distorce (e solo dopo poco tempo) il "presunto" insegnamento di gesù...meditiamo...


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> infatti...qui già si distorce (e solo dopo poco tempo) il "presunto" insegnamento di gesù...meditiamo...


l'insegnamento di gesù s'è perso alla prima scrittura perchè l'esperienza al massimo si racconta a voce, figurati quando fu tradotto prima dall'aramaico in latino, poi di recente dal latino all' italiano e in tutte le altre lingue


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> l'insegnamento di gesù s'è perso alla prima scrittura perchè l'esperienza al massimo si racconta a voce, figurati quando fu tradotto prima dall'aramaico in latino, poi di recente dal latino all' italiano e in tutte le altre lingue


anzi, mi sa che quella in latino derivi dalla versione in greco


----------



## Old Italia1 (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> l'insegnamento di gesù s'è perso alla prima scrittura perchè l'esperienza al massimo si racconta a voce, figurati quando fu tradotto prima dall'aramaico in latino, poi di recente dal latino all' italiano e in tutte le altre lingue


 appunto...però i cattolici lo citano come "verbo"...
e personalmente anche io me ne impippo e non mi faccio condizionare però il giudizio mi fa incaxxare...


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ha stabilito che ciò che è scevro dall'ego e avvicina all'amore incondizionato fa bene alla crescita dell'anima ed eleva lo spirito e quindi è bene, tutto ciò che lo mortifica è male ...... ma ha lasciato il libero arbitrio, perchè senza l'esperienza sono solo regole seguite per ego e inutili alla propria crescita, non fare una cosa solo perchè stabilito e non farla perchè la si sente intimamente sbagliata sono 2 cose diverse e producono 2 persone diverse .....
> 
> l'empatia può sostituire l'esperienza, ma il mero assoggettarsi a una regola che non si sente propria è comunque quel che viene definito un peccato



Dio si rivela e parla agli uomini attraverso la Bibbia.
A fidarsi del proprio giudizio molte volte si sbaglia. A volte bisogna fare un atto di fede e credere alla parola di Dio indipendentemente dalle nostre convinzioni.
Di solito le "regole" di Dio sono ragionevoli, non è difficile farle proprie.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> giobbe....avessi un figlio omosessuale..comportamento?



Una volta ho assistito ad una testimonianza di uomo ex omosessuale che si è poi convertito a una chiesa protestante.
Questo è sempre stato attratto fin da bambino dai maschi, si vestiva da bambina, ha avuto le prime relazioni omosessuali giovanissimo, quando era ancora bambino. Poi ha incominciato a vestirsi da donna, a drogarsi  e a prostituirsi.
Infinite volte il padre di questo ragazzo andava di notte in macchina a cercarlo per riportarlo a casa. Il ragazzo entrava in macchina seminudo e vestito da donna e il padre non gli diceva niente.
Il padre non lo criticava, non ci litigava, non si vergognava di lui.
Lo trattava bene e pregava per lui.
Dopo tantissimi anni, questo uomo è stato toccato dall'amore del padre e dall'amore di Dio e ha deciso di cambiare completamente di vita.
Adesso non si droga più, è sposato con figli e credo che sia diventato anche un pastore protestante.
Con un figlio omosessuale dovrei fare la stessa cosa: continuare ad amarlo e pregare per lui.
Vale anche per un fratello drogato, un padre alcolizzato, una moglie adultera ecc.


----------



## Old giobbe (2 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> giobbeeeeeee....quindi visto che a detta degli stessi omosessuali esserlo non è una scelta ma può essere una scelta non "espletare"...credi che sia bene per queste PERSONE vivere una vita senza amore e quindi anche senza sesso (non squallido come dici tu)


Come spieghi l'esistenza degli ex omosessuali?
Anche un traditore seriale dice che non ne può fare a meno.
Esagerando, anche gli stupratori e i pedofili dicono che non possono fare a meno di fare quello che fanno.


----------



## Old sperella (2 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Come spieghi l'esistenza degli ex omosessuali?
> Anche un traditore seriale dice che non ne può fare a meno.
> Esagerando, anche gli stupratori e i pedofili dicono che non possono fare a meno di fare quello che fanno.


I paragoni non reggono Giobbe . Non si tratta di deviazioni o di voglia di trasgressione . Si tratta di amore per persone del proprio sesso esattamente come tu ami quelle di sesso opposto al tuo .


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con Anna, non hanno nulla da farsi perdonare...di cosa dovrebbero pentirsi? di amare una persona dello stesso sesso? e come rimediare? facendo finta di niente e sposarsi come se nulla fosse (creando così 2 infelici?)



Forse potrebbero fare come i traditori seriali: guardarsi dentro e cercare di capire le ragioni, i traumi e le ferite che hanno fatto nascere in loro questa attrazione per persone delo stesso sesso.
Molte volte è mancata la presenza della figura paterna, la madre era troppo protettiva ecc. I genitori assumono una grandissima responsabilità quando decidono di metter al mondo dei figli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Come spieghi l'esistenza degli ex omosessuali?
> Anche un traditore seriale dice che non ne può fare a meno.
> Esagerando, anche gli stupratori e i pedofili dicono che non possono fare a meno di fare quello che fanno.


 Ma ste fesserie ci credi davvero?


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non praticando...."espiando" per tutta la vita una "colpa"


La conversione è un cambiamento di vita che comincia da dentro, dal cuore. È un cammino di verità e di felicità.
Nessuno deve espiare e sopportare.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giobbe, se questo Dio ama tutti in egual misura, e rispetta le loro scelte, spiegami perchè ci ricatta con la eventualità di non potersi salvare se non si crede in LUI.
> 
> è come dire " io , giobbe, ti amo,ripsetto le tue scelte, ma se non credi a me NON TI SALVI.
> 
> ...



Ci vorrebbe un teologo per rispondere alla tua domanda, ma ti dico quello che ho capito io.
Dio ci ha creati liberi e rispetta fino in fondo le scelte di tutti.
Anche Lucifero è una creatura di Dio. È libero anche lui di fare tutto il male che vuole. Dio non può fare nulla contro la volontà di Lucifero perché lo ha creato libero e rispetta la sua volontà.
Lucifero non vuol vivere con Dio, non ci pensa nemmeno a pentirsi, ha scelto volontariamente l'inferno e si è portato dietro un terzo degli angeli del paradiso.
Secondo me Dio aspetterà fino alla fine il pentimento degli uomini, ma molti sceglieranno volontariamente l'inferno.
Il buon ladrone ha scelto volontariamente il paradiso. L'altro ladrone ha scelto volontariamente l'inferno.
Non si diventa santi o dannati di colpo, ma un millimetro alla volta.
Incominci a fare porcate, ne fai sempre di più durante tutta la vita fino a trasformarti in una porcheria.
Quando sei davanti a Gesù tu stesso sei convinto di meritare l'inferno, di non meritare il perdono (come Giuda) e scegli di andare volontariamente all'inferno.
C'è un bel libricino di C.S. Lewis che si intitola “Il grande divorzio”. Il libro racconta di alcuni dannati prendono un autobus che li porta dall'inferno al paradiso. Dopo qualche ora in paradiso, decidono tutti di ritornare all'inferno. Il grande “divorzio”, grande “abisso” è quello che separa il paradiso dall'inferno. Leggi questo libro e capirai perché molte persone scelgono volontariamente l'inferno.

 
Non ho capito bene chi la Chiesa controllerebbe e soprattutto perché.
Oggi i cristiani sono divisi e rappresentano una minoranza nel mondo. Il comunismo è morto e sepolto. Da quel che vedo io ognuno fa quel che gli pare e non vedo proprio chi stia controllando la Chiesa.

 
Io sono contro l'eutanasia. Credo che faccia più bene a quelli che rimangono piuttosto che a quelli che muoiono. La vita è un dono che deve essere approfittato fino alla fine perché le grazie arrivano quando meno lo si aspetta.
Giovanni Paolo II avrebbe dovuto dimettersi da Papa 10 anni prima di morire perché le sue condizioni fisiche erano penose, sembrava perennemente stanco addormentato.
Ma ha accettato la sua croce e l'ha portata avanti fino alla fine perché questa era la volontà di Dio per lui. Nelle ultime apparizioni pubbliche la sua faccia era una smorfia di dolore ma mostrando la sua debolezza ha insegnato il valore della vita a molte persone.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ste fesserie ci credi davvero?


Ho detto che il paragone era esagerato, ma ci credo veramente.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> salvarsi dall'amore codannandosi all'infelicità? è questo che vuole un padre?



Il peccato porta infelicità, non il contrario.
Anche Oscar crede che l'adulterio gli porti felicità.
Il Creatore saprà meglio della creatura cosa gli darà felicita o no?
Poi ognuno è libero di cercare la felicità come vuole.
I comandamenti sono consigli, li segue chi vuole.
Poi una alla fine della vita tirerà le somme e vedrà quanto felice sarà stato.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora mi dimostri per favore come faccio ad essere in colpa se amo con tutta me stessa una donna? o piu' donne? o 100 o mille? o se parto per l'africa e vivendo con loro mi batto per i loro diritti? piuttosto che in quel chezzo di islam?



Perché uno si dovrebbe sentire in colpa a farsi una pecora, se la pecora è consenziente?
Oppure la moglie di un altro?
Oppure per un incesto?
Perché va contro il progetto di vita che Dio aveva pensato per lui e per l'umanità  fino dall'inizio dei tempi.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> S. Paolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelli che non si salvano sono quelli che non si pentono.
Tu puoi uccidere un milione di persone e pentirti e ti salverai.
Mosè era un assassino ed è stato scelto da Dio per portare il suo popolo nella Terra Promessa.
Gli omosessuali che si pentono si salvano. Stessa cosa per gli adulteri.
Gesù ha detto all'adultera "Nessuno ti ha condannato e non ti condanno neppure io. *Vai e non peccare più*". Mica gli ha detto di continuare ad adulterare.
Molti non capiscono perché il prete da l'assoluzione ad un omicida pentito ma non la da ad un separato.
Perché l'omicida si è pentito e ha cambiato vita mentre il separato tutte le notti continua a commettere adulterio: è in situazione di peccato continuato, non può ricevere l'assoluzione e la comunione.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> S. Paolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 L'interpretazione di un passo della Bibbia deve essere in armonia con tutto il resto che è scritto nella Bibbia.
*Matteo 11:23*

E tu, Cafarnao,
sarai forse innalzata fino al cielo?
Fino agli inferi precipiterai!
Perché, se in Sòdoma fossero avvenuti i miracoli compiuti in te, oggi ancora essa esisterebbe!


 
In questo passo Gesù dice che se gli omosessuali di Sodoma avessero assistito ai miracoli di Gesù si sarebbero convertiti e avrebbero cambiato vita.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dio si rivela e parla agli uomini attraverso la Bibbia.
> A fidarsi del proprio giudizio molte volte si sbaglia. A volte bisogna fare un atto di fede e credere alla parola di Dio indipendentemente dalle nostre convinzioni.
> Di solito le "regole" di Dio sono ragionevoli, non è difficile farle proprie.


anche no, altrimenti s'è rivelato circa 2000 anni fa e poi se ne è andato in vacanza perpetua  

	
	
		
		
	


	





continui a mescolare dio e chiesa eh


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Forse potrebbero fare come i traditori seriali: guardarsi dentro e cercare di capire le ragioni, i traumi e le ferite che hanno fatto nascere in loro questa attrazione per persone delo stesso sesso.
> Molte volte è mancata la presenza della figura paterna, la madre era troppo protettiva ecc. I genitori assumono una grandissima responsabilità quando decidono di metter al mondo dei figli.


Esatto Giobbe... bravo.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il peccato porta infelicità, non il contrario.
> Anche Oscar crede che l'adulterio gli porti felicità.
> Il Creatore saprà meglio della creatura cosa gli darà felicita o no?
> Poi ognuno è libero di cercare la felicità come vuole.
> ...


ma nei 10 comandamenti non si consiglia di non avere rapporti gay. Vedi io non sto parlando dei gay che si atteggiano o che vanno sui carri a mo di fenomeni da baraccone, ma di quelli che ogni giorno vivono la loro storia esattamente come una coppia normale. Conosco una coppia di omosessuali che stanno insieme da decenni, quando li vedi abbracciati x strada l'unica cosa che noti è che sprizzano amore da ogni poro....esattamente come me ed il mio ragazzo. Allora mi chiedo: dove sta la differenza?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il peccato porta infelicità, non il contrario.
> *Anche Oscar crede che l'adulterio gli porti felicità.*
> *Il Creatore saprà meglio della creatura cosa gli darà felicita o no?*
> Poi ognuno è libero di cercare la felicità come vuole.
> ...


preghiamo per Oscar.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> preghiamo per Oscar.


affichè provi tutto il dolore che prova una persona innamorata che viene tradita.


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non conosco nessun politico che difenda i diritti degli oppressi più del Papa.
> Ne parla in quasi tutte le apparizioni pubbliche e in quasi tutti i documenti ufficiali.
> Il problema è che nessuno lo ascolta.
> La Chiesa non deve far politica, era quello che Giuda si aspettava da Gesù.
> ...


 
La tua ingenuità è commovente. L'opinione dei cattolici conta, eccome..in tutto il mondo. le religioni contano, non per se stesse, ma perchè sono il baluardo dietro il quale si nascondono interessi politici ed economici.
Altrimenti non esisterebbe la questione palestinese, Israele, l'integralismo islamico ecc ecc.
Non so cosa si aspettasse Giuda da Gesù...ma non credo la questione sia così semplice.
Giuda è in ognuno di noi. Noi siamo Giuda quando ragioniamo come gli uomini...così mi è stato insegnato. Gesù non ha mai condannato Giuda , la cui massima colpa è stata non di tradire, ma di non fidarsi della misericordia di Dio.
Pietro è colpevole quanto Giuda. Ma mentre il primo, dopo aver tradito, si è fidato della misericordia di Dio, il secondo no, si è suicidato pensando di non essere degno di perdono, si è sostituito a Dio, autogiudicandosi, e giudicando. la chiesa che giudica, che rifiuta il perdono, è come l'Angelo caduto, perchè superbamente si sostituisce a Dio.
Non è il suicidio il peggiore dei peccati, non è la sodomia, non è il tradimento, ma sostituirsi a Dio, come l'Angelo Caduto.
Così mi è stato insegnato. ma posso ricordare male.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ho detto che il paragone era esagerato, ma ci credo veramente.


 La fesseria più grande è pnsare all'omosessualità come un vizio, come qualcosa che tenta e attira...
Ma quando mai?!
A me non ha attirato per nulla...mi tenta di più l'omicidio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 !
Ma ti sembra che ci si possa convertire rispetto a una pulsione così naturale?
Certo si può scegliere di non viverla, così come si può scegliere di non vivere l'eterosessualità, ma di convertirsi???!!!
Ma che stai a dire?!!!
E poi ...Benedetto l'hai visto bene?


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *La fesseria più grande è pnsare all'omosessualità come un vizio, come qualcosa che tenta e attira...*
> *Ma quando mai?!*
> A me non ha attirato per nulla...mi tenta di più l'omicidio
> 
> ...


a me giuro vengono i brividi


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me giuro vengono i brividi


 
pare una SS


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

seriamente son proprio le persone che si professano più credenti che poi sono le più intolleranti verso tutto quello che secondo loro non rientra nella loro personalissima religione 
da paura


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> seriamente son proprio le persone che si professano più credenti che poi sono le più intolleranti verso tutto quello che secondo loro non rientra nella loro personalissima religione
> da paura


 
è vero, sembra che non riescano + a ragionare con la propria testa


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

Se Dio ha creato gli omosessuali, è perchè voleva così. Oppure, si ammette l'esistenza di esseri imperfetti, ma allora anche Dio è imperfetto. Ma se è imperfetto, non è dio.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se Dio ha creato gli omosessuali, è perchè voleva così. Oppure, si ammette l'esistenza di esseri imperfetti, ma allora anche Dio è imperfetto. Ma se è imperfetto, non è dio.


donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  hai detto tutto


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La fesseria più grande è pnsare all'omosessualità come un vizio, come qualcosa che tenta e attira...
> Ma quando mai?!
> A me non ha attirato per nulla...mi tenta di più l'omicidio
> 
> ...


Scusami, ma l'omosessualità per me non ha nulla di naturale...


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusami, ma l'omosessualità per me non ha nulla di naturale...


Perchè preoccuparsi così tanto delle abitudini sessuali degli altri lo è?
Mica è naturale questa ostinazione a dirci come e quanto dobbiamo scopare, con tutti i guai che ci sono al mondo!!!!

L'astinenza non è naturale, ma se uno la vuole praticare...che lo faccia, e non rompa gli zebbedei!!!


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusami, ma l'omosessualità per me non ha nulla di naturale...


per te.
e per qualcuno non avrà nulla di naturale neanche il desiderare la donna/uomo di altri, l'essere infedele e non rispettare la parola data


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusami, ma l'omosessualità per me non ha nulla di naturale...


 se ne sono tanti e da così tanti millenni di omosessuali per..... caso?


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

[FONT=&quot]Post per i credenti:
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Matteo 19:1-30:[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]3[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] E i farisei gli si accostarono, con l’intenzione di tentarlo, dicendo: “È lecito all’uomo divorziare da sua moglie per ogni sorta di motivo?” [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Rispondendo, egli disse: “Non avete letto che colui che li creò dal principio li fece maschio e femmina [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]5[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] e disse: ‘Per questo motivo l’uomo lascerà suo padre e sua madre e si unirà a sua moglie, e i due saranno una sola carne’? [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]6[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Così che non sono più due, ma una sola carne. Perciò, quello che Dio ha aggiogato insieme l’uomo non lo separi”. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]7[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Essi gli dissero: “Perché dunque Mosè prescrisse di darle un certificato di ripudio e di divorziare da lei?” [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]8[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Egli disse loro: “Per la durezza dei vostri cuori Mosè vi concesse di divorziare dalle vostre mogli, ma non è stato così dal principio. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]9[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] Io vi dico che chiunque divorzia da sua moglie, se non a causa di fornicazione, e ne sposa un’altra commette adulterio”. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Come vedete Gesù usava spesso il cosiddetto antico testamento per rispondere alle domande che gli venivano poste (qui cita genesi cap. 2).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Perché? perché credeva nelle favole? No…Perché lo considerava verità…e parola di Dio. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Nei vangeli ci sono decine di riferimenti all’antico testamento…[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1) Tornando ai Gay… secondo voi, se Gesù dava così importanza al matrimonio, ed era così “severo” sull’argomento, dicendo che l’adulterio era l’unico motivo legittimo per sciogliere questa unione (fra uomo e donna), come considerava i rapporti fra due uomini?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2) Ma Gesù andò ben oltre…parlò del desiderio del cuore:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Matteo 6:28 [/FONT][FONT=&quot] “[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Ma io vi dico che chiunque continua a guardare una donna in modo da provare passione per lei ha già commesso adulterio con lei nel suo cuore.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]”[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Secondo voi, se Gesù considerava sbagliati questi sentimenti illegittimi nei confronti di una donna, come considerava dei sentimenti simili nei confronti di un uomo?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3) Secondo voi, se Gesù considerava verità e storia uno dei libri più contestati di oggi, la Genesi, come considerava altre scritture in cui Dio espresse chiaramente il suo punto di vista sulla omosessualità?[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]   [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    Levitico 18:22 [/FONT] “Non avrai con un uomo relazioni carnali come si hanno con una donna: è cosa abominevole.”[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4) Se Gesù non si espresse mai direttamente sulla omosessualità forse è anche perché come vedi non ce n’era bisogno…per le persone di cuore sincero.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]    Ma anche se l’avesse fatto, probabilmente non sarebbe cambiato nulla…non dimenticate che risuscitava persone…e la gente non gli credeva![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

comincio a capire i musulmani


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

E' naturale ciò che la natura consente. Se uno nasce omossessuale mica è geneticamente modificato.
Poi se vogliamo sopprimere tutti i diversi, (da chi poi? da Benedetto XXIV?, vi pare normale quello a voi?), e allora facciamo i campi di concentramento!!!


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' naturale ciò che la natura consente. Se uno nasce omossessuale mica è geneticamente modificato.
> Poi se vogliamo sopprimere tutti i diversi, (da chi poi? da Benedetto XXIV?, vi pare normale quello a voi?), e allora facciamo i campi di concentramento!!!


 
non è la parola di Dio..ma il travisamento strumentale umano.
quindi andiamo in pace iris..noi e i culi


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> per te.
> e per qualcuno non avrà nulla di naturale neanche il desiderare la donna/uomo di altri, l'essere infedele e non rispettare la parola data


Nessuno ha detto nulla a riguardo e naturalmente tutto ciò che scrivo è rigorosamente IMHO!


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto nulla a riguardo e naturalmente tutto ciò che scrivo è rigorosamente *IMHO*!


 
che sarebbe?


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

Credenti in che, Kid?


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che sarebbe?


Uffi, scrivi su un forum da anni e non conosci IMHO, ROTFL, LOL ecc.?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





In my honest opinion....


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Credenti in che, Kid?


Nella religione cristiana?


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Nessuno ha detto nulla a riguardo e naturalmente tutto ciò che scrivo è rigorosamente IMHO!


 
Non rispondo ai copia e incolla...dài Kid, siamo seri. Non è così che si legge la parola di Dio.


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non rispondo ai copia e incolla...dài Kid, siamo seri. Non è così che si legge la parola di Dio.



E' una credenza molto diffusa quella di interpretare (a proprio piacere) ciò che è scritto sulla bibbia. Nessuno dice che sia obbligatorio credere, ma non c'è molto da interpretare nella parola di Dio. O la si accetta o la si rifiuta, non credi?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot]Post per i credenti:[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e perchè la chiesa non lo riconosce, il divorzio per adulterio? [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]





> *Secondo voi, se Gesù considerava sbagliati questi sentimenti illegittimi nei confronti di una donna, come considerava dei sentimenti simili nei confronti di un uomo?*[/FONT]





> *[FONT=&quot]3) Secondo voi, se Gesù considerava verità e storia uno dei libri più contestati di oggi, la Genesi, come considerava altre scritture in cui Dio espresse chiaramente il suo punto di vista sulla omosessualità?[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Levitico 18:22 [/FONT]“Non avrai con un uomo relazioni carnali come si hanno con una donna: è cosa abominevole.”*
> 
> ...


perchè continui a chiedere secondo noi? Mica è la mia opinione che conta? Mica è un giochino di logicA? Si parla di Dio, di amore... tutto il resto, le 'graduatorie' che poni e i rapporti di relazione fra le cose (guardare con passione assimilandolo ad omosessualità, per esempio) sono giri di parole ma non sostanziali!!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' una credenza molto diffusa quella di interpretare (a proprio piacere) ciò che è scritto sulla bibbia. Nessuno dice che sia obbligatorio credere, ma non c'è molto da interpretare nella parola di Dio. O la si accetta o la si rifiuta, non credi?


 no, quello che tu scrivi sono solo interpretazioni tue e del tutto astratte dalla bibbia. per fare una discussione teologica dovremmo tutti leggere la bibbia in lingua originale (e non basterebbe... immagina quanti testi correlati esistono) e poi discutere in merito a ciò che abbiamo letto. Se no le cose che scrivi tu sono equiparabili a 'ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso'.


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e perchè la chiesa non lo riconosce, il divorzio per adulterio? [/font][/color]
> 
> [font=&quot]
> perchè continui a chiedere secondo noi? Mica è la mia opinione che conta? Mica è un giochino di logicA? Si parla di Dio, di amore... tutto il resto, le 'graduatorie' che poni e i rapporti di relazione fra le cose (guardare con passione assimilandolo ad omosessualità, per esempio) sono giri di parole ma non sostanziali!!





Ribadisco: io non credo nella chiesa, anzi la ritengo dannosa.

Io mi rivolgo a quelli che hanno dei dubbi in proposito. Non mi interessa convincere nessuno, io il mio credo l'ho ben chiaro.


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, quello che tu scrivi sono solo interpretazioni tue e del tutto astratte dalla bibbia. per fare una discussione teologica dovremmo tutti leggere la bibbia in lingua originale (e non basterebbe... immagina quanti testi correlati esistono) e poi discutere in merito a ciò che abbiamo letto. Se no le cose che scrivi tu sono equiparabili a 'ama il prossimo tuo come te stesso'.



Si vabbè... allora di cosa stiamo parlando qui? Spiegami, cosa è interpretabile nei versi che ti ho riportato?


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' una credenza molto diffusa quella di interpretare (a proprio piacere) ciò che è scritto sulla bibbia. Nessuno dice che sia obbligatorio credere, ma non c'è molto da interpretare nella parola di Dio. O la si accetta o la si rifiuta, non credi?


 
non è una credenza.
è una squallida realtà
e dovresti limitare a dire..io la penso così , non copiare incollare qualcosa di cui non sai nulla. o poco


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e perchè la chiesa non lo riconosce, il divorzio per adulterio? [/font][/color]
> 
> [font=&quot]
> perchè continui a chiedere secondo noi? Mica è la mia opinione che conta? Mica è un giochino di logicA? Si parla di Dio, di amore... tutto il resto, le 'graduatorie' che poni e i rapporti di relazione fra le cose (guardare con passione assimilandolo ad omosessualità, per esempio) sono giri di parole ma non sostanziali!!




Ecco, brava...mi hai tolto i tasti....
Se credi in qualcosa, vai avanti secondo la tua strada. Conferme o proclami non servono.
Avete mai visto i Santi, quelli veri, preoccuparsi dei peccati , presunti o reali degli altri? Io no.
San Francesco predicava la povertà. ma la praticava lui, come l'astinenza, mica andava a rompere le scatole a chi gozzovigliava nelle Curie!


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è una credenza.
> è una squallida realtà
> e dovresti limitare a dire..io la penso così , non copiare incollare qualcosa di cui non sai nulla. o poco


Cara mia, sappi che io ho copiaincollato ciò che avevo scritto ad un'altra persona in una mia mail. Prima di insinuare, assicurati di insinuare essendo nel giusto, grazie!


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cara mia, sappi che io ho copiaincollato ciò che avevo scritto ad un'altra persona in una mia mail. Prima di insinuare, assicurati di insinuare essendo nel giusto, grazie!


e quindi?


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ecco, brava...mi hai tolto i tasti....
> Se credi in qualcosa, vai avanti secondo la tua strada. Conferme o proclami non servono.
> Avete mai visto i Santi, quelli veri, preoccuparsi dei peccati , presunti o reali degli altri? Io no.
> San Francesco predicava la povertà. ma la praticava lui, come l'astinenza, mica andava a rompere le scatole a chi gozzovigliava nelle Curie!



Scusate ma questo non era un thread che trattava di religione? I miei post potete anche non leggerli, sia chiaro, o vige un divieto?


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E' una credenza molto diffusa quella di interpretare (a proprio piacere) ciò che è scritto sulla bibbia. Nessuno dice che sia obbligatorio credere, ma non c'è molto da interpretare nella parola di Dio. O la si accetta o la si rifiuta, non credi?


Non direi. La Sacra Rota quando annulla i matrimoni, interpreta, eccome. quando dispensa i preti dal voto di povertà, pure...Kid, si vede che la Chiesa e i preti li frequenti poco!


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non direi. La Sacra Rota quando annulla i matrimoni, interpreta, eccome. quando dispensa i preti dal voto di povertà, pure...Kid, si vede che la Chiesa e i preti li frequenti poco!


A ridaglie, io non credo nella chiesa!


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusate ma questo non era un thread che trattava di religione? I miei post potete anche non leggerli, sia chiaro, o vige un divieto?


 No. Trattava dei diritti degli omossessuali nei vari paesi del mondo e delle interferenze inopportune del Vaticano.


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> A ridaglie, io non credo nella chiesa!


Tu sei Pietro, e su questa Pietra fonderò la mia Chiesa. Non puoi copiaincollare ciò che hai riportato (di chiara matrice cattolica), e dire che non credi nella Chiesa. 
Quale Chiesa poi...i protestanti non credono nell'indissolubilità del matrimonio.


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non puoi copiaincollare ciò che hai riportato (di chiara matrice cattolica), e dire che non credi nella Chiesa.
> .


è rivoltante tutto questo.
l'intolleranza umana che cerca di giustificarsi dietro ad  una idiotissima interpretazione di testi miseramente umani


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Si vabbè... allora di cosa stiamo parlando qui? Spiegami, cosa è interpretabile nei versi che ti ho riportato?


 tutto!! Non si parla MAI nei tuoi versi di omosessualità e anche se così fosse andrebbero letti nel loro contesto, ovvero nei capitoli in cui sono inseriti, e nel contesto storico e sociale dell'epoca. 
Non puoi postare una paginetta e trarre conseguenze....


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è rivoltante tutto questo.
> l'intolleranza umana che cerca di giustificarsi dietro ad  una idiotissima interpretazione di testi miseramente umani



Ho capito che la ragione è vostra è solo vostra. Come mi aspettavo, la religione è un argomento che non si può discutere su un forum. Chiudo.


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> tutto!! Non si parla MAI nei tuoi versi di omosessualità e anche se così fosse andrebbero letti nel loro contesto, ovvero nei capitoli in cui sono inseriti, e nel contesto storico e sociale dell'epoca.
> Non puoi postare una paginetta e trarre conseguenze....


 
Vabbè, questo lo fa Kid, ma i teologi (quelli del papa) non è che copiaincollano, portano argomentazioni ben opiù pericolos e sottili di quelle di Giobbe o di Kid. Ed è ancora più grave: perchè abbiamo una Chiesa Cattolica intollerante verso le minoranze.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho capito che la ragione è vostra è solo vostra. Come mi aspettavo, la religione è un argomento che non si può discutere su un forum. Chiudo.


 direi invece che i discorsi di giobbe sono stati meglio accolti.
Forse perchè erano più articolati e sentiti e argomentati.
Kid, non si può parlare di una cosa che non si consoce davvero bene o sulla quale la propria opinione non la si vuole esprimere con chiarezza e assumendosene la responsabilità! tu demandi a dieci righe estratte di spiegare il tuo pensiero, ma io ho capito che è altro il tuo pensiero, e allora dillo e prenditi le critiche di chi non la pensa come te!! Perchè ti innervosisci? Perchè non sei sicuro di quello che dici, non ci sono altre ragioni!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Vabbè, questo lo fa Kid, ma i teologi (quelli del papa) non è che copiaincollano, portano argomentazioni ben opiù pericolos e sottili di quelle di Giobbe o di Kid. Ed è ancora più grave: perchè abbiamo una Chiesa Cattolica intollerante verso le minoranze.


 quello che mi rattrista è che si VUOLE leggere qualcosa e con maggiore o minore capacità si cerca di portare la propria lettura/interpretazione come quella ovvia e naturale.


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho capito che la ragione è vostra è solo vostra. Come mi aspettavo, la religione è un argomento che non si può discutere su un forum. Chiudo.


se ne può discutere con argomentazioni valide e non palesando confusamente le proprie convinzioni pretendendo di mescolarle malamente a scritti che non comprendi e di cui non sai niente


----------



## Kid (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> direi invece che i discorsi di giobbe sono stati meglio accolti.
> Forse perchè erano più articolati e sentiti e argomentati.
> Kid, non si può parlare di una cosa che non si consoce davvero bene o sulla quale la propria opinione non la si vuole esprimere con chiarezza e assumendosene la responsabilità! tu demandi a dieci righe estratte di spiegare il tuo pensiero, ma io ho capito che è altro il tuo pensiero, e allora dillo e prenditi le critiche di chi non la pensa come te!! Perchè ti innervosisci? Perchè non sei sicuro di quello che dici, non ci sono altre ragioni!


Scusa Grande, ma non mi fare incavolare pure tu. Io la Bibbia la conosco molto bene. Ho riportato dei versi che potevano far capire come le sacre scritture vedono il problema della coppia e dell'omosessualità. Quello che io non accetto, proprio perchè la Bibbia la conosco e la apprezzo, è che non si può interpretare una cosa che è chiara e semplice. Si può ignorare, non interpretare. E con questo chiudo davvero perchè mi innervosisco. Non fatemi parlare di religone!


----------



## Iris (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quello che mi rattrista è che si VUOLE leggere qualcosa e con maggiore o minore capacità si cerca di portare la propria lettura/interpretazione come quella ovvia e naturale.


Io non trovo naturale avercela con gli omossessuali. Non ho nulla neanche contro chi crede nella Chiesa. Anzi ho il massimo rispetto.
Sarebbe bello condividere principi comuni: pace, rispetto, diritti fondamentali (quello ad esprimere la propria sessualità liberamente è un diritto inviolabile) , e condannare la violenza e l'intolleranza.
La Chiesa dovrebbe mettere pace, non fomentare le divisioni.
come si dice? Beati i costruttori di pace...


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non trovo naturale avercela con gli omossessuali. Non ho nulla neanche contro chi crede nella Chiesa. Anzi ho il massimo rispetto.
> Sarebbe bello condividere principi comuni: pace, rispetto, diritti fondamentali (quello ad esprimere la propria sessualità liberamente è un diritto inviolabile) , e condannare la violenza e l'intolleranza.
> La Chiesa dovrebbe mettere pace, non fomentare le divisioni.
> come si dice? Beati i costruttori di pace...


non so + come quotarti


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> No. Trattava dei diritti degli omossessuali nei vari paesi del mondo e delle interferenze inopportune del Vaticano.


beh si, fino alla seconda pagina però


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> anche no, altrimenti s'è rivelato circa 2000 anni fa e poi se ne è andato in vacanza perpetua
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dio parla agli uomini "normalmente" attraverso la Bibbia.
Milioni di persone hanno letto e studiato la Bibbia, ma è un libro "vivo" con infiniti livelli di comprensione.
Le manifestazioni dirette di Dio sono piuttosto rare.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma nei 10 comandamenti non si consiglia di non avere rapporti gay. Vedi io non sto parlando dei gay che si atteggiano o che vanno sui carri a mo di fenomeni da baraccone, ma di quelli che ogni giorno vivono la loro storia esattamente come una coppia normale. Conosco una coppia di omosessuali che stanno insieme da decenni, quando li vedi abbracciati x strada l'unica cosa che noti è che sprizzano amore da ogni poro....esattamente come me ed il mio ragazzo. Allora mi chiedo: dove sta la differenza?



Ognuno è libero di fare quel che gli pare, ma il peccato sempre porta infelicità a chi lo commette e all'umanità intera.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ognuno è libero di fare quel che gli pare, ma il peccato sempre porta infelicità a chi lo commette e all'umanità intera.


non hai risposto. Qual'è la differenza tra la mia coppia etero e la loro omo nel momento in cui entrambe sono vissute con amore?


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dio parla agli uomini "normalmente" attraverso la Bibbia.
> Milioni di persone hanno letto e studiato la Bibbia, ma è un libro "vivo" con infiniti livelli di comprensione.
> Le manifestazioni dirette di Dio sono piuttosto rare.


daje che mescoli .... la bibbia non è la parola di dio per tutti, è solo per i cristiani ........ ne vien di logica che non può essere la parola del dio universale 






   scusa sai, ma oltre alla bibbia guardi altro nel mondo che hai attorno?

che di manifestazioni di dio ce ne sono ad ogni angolo ..... 

hai mai sentito parlare delle 2 facce di dio presenti nella bibbia?
che mi pare che tu sei molto centrato su una sola, tra l'altro quella più "materiale"


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> La tua ingenuità è commovente. L'opinione dei cattolici conta, eccome..in tutto il mondo. le religioni contano, non per se stesse, ma perchè sono il baluardo dietro il quale si nascondono interessi politici ed economici.
> Altrimenti non esisterebbe la questione palestinese, Israele, l'integralismo islamico ecc ecc.
> Non so cosa si aspettasse Giuda da Gesù...ma non credo la questione sia così semplice.
> Giuda è in ognuno di noi. Noi siamo Giuda quando ragioniamo come gli uomini...così mi è stato insegnato. Gesù non ha mai condannato Giuda , la cui massima colpa è stata non di tradire, ma di non fidarsi della misericordia di Dio.
> ...



Cosa vogliono la chiesa cattolica, le chiese ortodosse e le decine di migliaia della chiese protestanti? Dominare il mondo influenzando l'opinione dei fedeli? Ottenere i contributi per le scuole private? Difendere l'interesse dei privilegiati rispetto ai più poveri?
Ogni istituzione è coinvolta in interessi economici e politici, è inevitabile che sia così.
Ma non credo proprio che questi siano il motivo d'esistenza delle chiese.

Intendevo che Giuda è rimasto deluso da Gesù perché sperava che liberasse il suo popolo dall'oppressione romana.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non hai risposto. Qual'è la differenza tra la mia coppia etero e la loro omo nel momento in cui entrambe sono vissute con amore?



Che differenza c'è tra una coppia normale e una incestuosa dato che tutte e due sono vissute con amore?
Che una delle due va contro il progetto originale di Dio.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Che differenza c'è tra una coppia normale e una incestuosa dato che tutte e due sono vissute con amore?
> Che una delle due va contro il progetto originale di Dio.


incestuosa?? mica sono 2 fratelli!!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> daje che mescoli .... la bibbia non è la parola di dio per tutti, è solo per i cristiani ........ ne vien di logica che non può essere la parola del dio universale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Qui stavamo parlando della religione cristiana.
La Bibbia è la parola di Dio per chi ci crede, per gli altri è un libro qualsiasi.
Tutto il creato è manifestazione di Dio ma per i cattolici il "Dio vivo" è presente nell'Eucarestia, nella Bibbia e nei sacerdoti.
Non ho mai sentito parlare delle 2 facce di Dio.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> incestuosa?? mica sono 2 fratelli!!!!!



L'incesto come l'omosessualità è contrario al progetto originario di Dio.
Continua ad essere peccato anche se c'è amore tra i due.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> L'incesto come l'omosessualità è contrario al progetto originario di Dio.
> Continua ad essere peccato anche se c'è amore tra i due.


Ma senti, ora esco un attimo dal seminato. A S. Pietro hanno seppellito uno della Banda della Magliana.....mi vuoi dire che era migliore di un gay?


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Qui stavamo parlando della religione cristiana.
> La Bibbia è la parola di Dio per chi ci crede, per gli altri è un libro qualsiasi.
> Tutto il creato è manifestazione di Dio ma per i cattolici il "Dio vivo" è presente nell'Eucarestia, nella Bibbia e nei sacerdoti.
> Non ho mai sentito parlare delle 2 facce di Dio.


qua si è saltati di palo in frasca ad ogni pagina, quindi NON stiamo parlando esclusivamente della religione cristiana dal momento in cui s'è nominato dio 

che non ne hai mai letto pare ovvio, parli solo del dio dei doveri, ma i monaci mistici anche cattolici conoscono anche l'altra parte .... che pare evidente e anche a ragione che non si sia pronti a comprenderne la portata


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La fesseria più grande è pnsare all'omosessualità come un vizio, come qualcosa che tenta e attira...
> Ma quando mai?!
> A me non ha attirato per nulla...mi tenta di più l'omicidio
> 
> ...


A me l'omicidio non mi ha mai tentato ma non per questo credo che alcuni uomini nascano "naturalmente" assassini. Forse se fossi nato in un campo palestinese avrei sofferto maggiormente la tentazione all'omicidio.
Convertirsi significa cambiare vita, smettere con la vita di peccato.
Cos'ha Benedetto? È brutto?
Sai che era un prete progressista fino al 68?
Dopo i casini all'università di Tubinga dove insegnava è diventato un po' più moderato.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> A me l'omicidio non mi ha mai tentato ma non per questo credo che alcuni uomini nascano "naturalmente" assassini. Forse se fossi nato in un campo palestinese avrei sofferto maggiormente la tentazione all'omicidio.
> Convertirsi significa cambiare vita, smettere con la vita di peccato.
> Cos'ha Benedetto? È brutto?
> Sai che era un prete progressista fino al 68?
> Dopo i casini all'università di Tubinga dove insegnava è diventato un po' più *moderato*.


MODERATO?!? scusa lo stupore, abbiamo 2 idee diverse di "moderato"


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ma senti, ora esco un attimo dal seminato. A S. Pietro hanno seppellito uno della Banda della Magliana.....mi vuoi dire che era migliore di un gay?


Non è a S. Pietro ma è in una chiesa cattolica.
Uno se è omosessuale o assassinino per tutta la vita e all'ultimo secondo si pente, si salva. Non sta a noi giudicare il metro di giudizio di Dio, Lui fa quello che vuole.
Un assassino, un drogato, un omosessuale, uno stupratore ecc. sono degli "ammalati" che possono essere curati.
Mosè era un assassino, S. Paolo ha aiutato ad uccidere Santo Stefano, il primo martire cristiano, il buon ladrone era probabilmente un assassino.
Chi siamo noi per contestare il giudizio di Dio?


----------



## brugola (3 Dicembre 2008)

che tristezza


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> qua si è saltati di palo in frasca ad ogni pagina, quindi NON stiamo parlando esclusivamente della religione cristiana dal momento in cui s'è nominato dio
> 
> che non ne hai mai letto pare ovvio, parli solo del dio dei doveri, ma i monaci mistici anche cattolici conoscono anche l'altra parte .... che pare evidente e anche a ragione che non si sia pronti a comprenderne la portata



Quali doveri?
S. Paolo dice che possiamo fare qualsiasi cosa, ma che non tutto ci conviene.
Sono consigli per vivere felici, poi ognuno faccia come vuole.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non è a S. Pietro ma è in una chiesa cattolica.
> Uno se è omosessuale o assassinino per tutta la vita e all'ultimo secondo si pente, si salva. Non sta a noi giudicare il metro di giudizio di Dio, Lui fa quello che vuole.
> Un assassino, un drogato, un omosessuale, uno stupratore ecc. sono degli "ammalati" che possono essere curati.
> Mosè era un assassino, S. Paolo ha aiutato ad uccidere Santo Stefano, il primo martire cristiano, il buon ladrone era probabilmente un assassino.
> Chi siamo noi per contestare il giudizio di Dio?



non l'ha sepolto lì Dio....se non sbaglio aveva fatto donazioni da paura. Ha comprato il suo perdono....


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se Dio ha creato gli omosessuali, è perchè voleva così. Oppure, si ammette l'esistenza di esseri imperfetti, ma allora anche Dio è imperfetto. Ma se è imperfetto, non è dio.


Si, è ha creato anche pedofili, incestuosi, stupratori, ladri, assassini ecc. perché voleva così...
 Il male è conseguenza del peccato, non è stato creato da Dio.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Quali doveri?
> S. Paolo dice che possiamo fare qualsiasi cosa, ma che non tutto ci conviene.
> Sono consigli per vivere felici, poi ognuno faccia come vuole.


e tu sei felice?


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Si, è ha creato anche pedofili, incestuosi, stupratori, ladri, assassini ecc. perché voleva così...
> Il male è conseguenza del peccato, non è stato creato da Dio.


ma mentre le altre categorie da te citate fanno del male al prossimo i gay non fanno del male a nessuno e sono felici. Dio li ha creati così perchè x loro la felicità è quella, a costo di molte rinunce


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> non l'ha sepolto lì Dio....se non sbaglio aveva fatto donazioni da paura. Ha comprato il suo perdono....



Il perdono è gratis e obbligatorio, un prete non può esimersi dal concederlo.
L'altro giorno ho letto che Giuni Russo si è fatta seppellire in un convento di carmelitane scalze che frequentava. Ha fatto la richiesta ed è stata accolta.
Se tu vuoi farti seppellire in un posto particolare è solo provare a fare la richiesta, ma non capisco molto cosa ti cambi visto che sarai morta.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Il perdono è gratis e obbligatorio, un prete non può esimersi dal concederlo.
> L'altro giorno ho letto che Giuni Russo si è fatta seppellire in un convento di carmelitane scalze che frequentava. Ha fatto la richiesta ed è stata accolta.
> Se tu vuoi farti seppellire in un posto particolare è solo provare a fare la richiesta, ma non capisco molto cosa ti cambi visto che sarai morta.


chissà quanto lasciano 'ste persone. è un controsenso un assassino infrange i comandamenti, ok il perdono, ma addirittura seppellirle nella casa del Signore...mi pare un po' esagerato o quantomeno sospetto


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> e tu sei felice?


Tutto sommato sono abbastanza felice.
La parte d'infelicità che c'è in me è senz'altro frutto dei miei peccati e di quelli degli altri (di mia moglie in particolare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutto sommato sono abbastanza felice.
> La parte d'infelicità che c'è in me è senz'altro frutto dei miei peccati e di quelli degli altri (di mia moglie in particolare...
> 
> 
> ...


 giobbe, perchè se nel passo che citava kid si parla di divorzio gistificato dalla fornicazione, la chiesa non sancisce questo diritto e tu non ti fai un'altra vita con il beneplacito DICHIARATO anche di Chi è sopra di noi?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> chissà quanto lasciano 'ste persone. è un controsenso un assassino infrange i comandamenti, ok il perdono, ma addirittura seppellirle nella casa del Signore...mi pare un po' esagerato o quantomeno sospetto


 su questo non conscordo.
O si perdona oppure no.
Chiesto il perdono e concesso, si diventa COME TUTTI GLI ALTRI.
Mica Dio può dare perdono a mezzo servizio!! 
(in virtù di cosa siano accolte le domande di sepoltura in luoghi speciali non so, spero non per denaro donato, ma magari per priorità di domanda?sperem....)


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> giobbe, perchè se nel passo che citava kid si parla di divorzio gistificato dalla fornicazione, la chiesa non sancisce questo diritto e tu non ti fai un'altra vita con il beneplacito DICHIARATO anche di Chi è sopra di noi?


perdona ma proprio non ci riesco a leggere che la chiesa sarebbe sopra di noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	













qualunque chiesa


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> chissà quanto lasciano 'ste persone. è un controsenso un assassino infrange i comandamenti, ok il perdono, ma addirittura seppellirle nella casa del Signore...mi pare un po' esagerato o quantomeno sospetto


Giuni Russo era amica delle suore, hanno anche registrato alcune canzoni insieme, credo che non abbia pagato niente.
Gesù ha detto al buon ladrone "Oggi starai con me in paradiso" senza neanche passare per il purgatorio e probabilmente era un assassino.
Se tu avessi visto questa scena gli avresti dato del corrotto?
C'è la parabola del vignaiolo che contratta gli operai al mattino, al pomeriggio e alla sera ma li paga tutti con lo stesso salario indipendentemente dalle ore lavorate.
Dio è fatto così. Buon per noi.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> perdona ma proprio non ci riesco a leggere che la chiesa sarebbe sopra di noi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Il Chi è sopra di noi era riferito a DIo.....


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutto sommato sono abbastanza felice.
> La parte d'infelicità che c'è in me è senz'altro frutto dei miei peccati e di quelli degli altri (di mia moglie in particolare...
> 
> 
> ...


lo prendo per un no, a certe domande non ci può stare altra risposta oltre si, no ..... o una specifica diversa ........ nella mia personalissima visione, quando ti troverai faccia a faccia con lui dovrai rispondere di questa rinuncia ad esser felice  

	
	
		
		
	


	





.... e di aver addebitato a lui la tua rinuncia


----------



## Nordica (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Tutto sommato sono abbastanza felice.
> La parte d'infelicità che c'è in me è senz'altro frutto dei miei peccati e di quelli degli altri (di mia moglie in particolare...
> 
> 
> ...


Giobbe, basta che non ti nascondi dietro alla fede perché hai sofferto!

si può vivere bene e sereni anche essendo credenti...
..come si può sbagliare!

io credo in dio, ma non credo nella chiesa! credo che la chiesa e stata frutto dei humani, sempre per lodare dio!

ma non e stato dio a creare la chiesa, i preti, e il papa!


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> giobbe, perchè se nel passo che citava kid si parla di divorzio gistificato dalla fornicazione, la chiesa non sancisce questo diritto e tu non ti fai un'altra vita con il beneplacito DICHIARATO anche di Chi è sopra di noi?




Alcuni protestanti interpretano la parola "fornicazione" come adulterio e ammettono il divorzio in questi casi.
Gli studiosi cattolici la interpretano come "incesto" o "concubinato" non ricordo bene e non ammettono il divorzio per adulterio.
L'evangelista ha usato una parola poco comune che si presta a diverse interpretazioni.
Credo che il diritto canonico permetta al coniuge tradito di continuare a vivere da solo (senza risposarsi) vista la gravità dell'offesa, ma auspica sempre la riconciliazione.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> lo prendo per un no, a certe domande non ci può stare altra risposta oltre si, no ..... o una specifica diversa ........ nella mia personalissima visione, quando ti troverai faccia a faccia con lui dovrai rispondere di questa rinuncia ad esser felice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cosa fai, il serpente nel giardino dell'Eden?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ringrazio dell'aiuto ma preferisco il cammino indicato da Gesù.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Giobbe, basta che non ti nascondi dietro alla fede perché hai sofferto!
> 
> si può vivere bene e sereni anche essendo credenti...
> ..come si può sbagliare!
> ...


La Fede è un aiuto nei momenti della sofferenza.
La tua avversione alla Chiesa è giustificata perché sei protestante.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Saremo giudicati sull'amore non sull'appartenenza ad una chiesa.


----------



## Old latriglia (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Cosa fai, il serpente nel giardino dell'Eden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...













figo però


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusami, ma l'omosessualità per me non ha nulla di naturale...


 Infatti! Per te (come per me*) non è naturale e per chi è omosessuale è naturale.
L'attrazione per il proprio o il sesso opposto non è una scelta!!!


*insomma ...non ho mai capito perché agli uomini piacciano le donne ...a me non piacciono per nulla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> A me l'omicidio non mi ha mai tentato ma non per questo credo che alcuni uomini nascano "naturalmente" assassini. Forse se fossi nato in un campo palestinese avrei sofferto maggiormente la tentazione all'omicidio.
> Convertirsi significa cambiare vita, smettere con la vita di peccato.
> Cos'ha Benedetto? È brutto?
> Sai che era un prete progressista fino al 68?
> Dopo i casini all'università di Tubinga dove insegnava è diventato un po' più moderato.


Boh per uno che trovava ...una pecora una cosa su cui si poteva passar sopra...esprimi un'avversione nei confronti dell'omosessualità del tutto esagerata.
Fose ne sarai tentato tu...
Cos'ha Benedetto? E' evidentemente omosessuale e dal mio punto di vista è una constatazione senza alcun giudizio negativo così come se guardi me mi vedi donna bruna.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Cosa fai, il serpente nel giardino dell'Eden?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo dirò a Moana...


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh per uno che trovava ...una pecora una cosa su cui si poteva passar sopra...esprimi un'avversione nei confronti dell'omosessualità del tutto esagerata.
> Fose ne sarai tentato tu...
> Cos'ha Benedetto? E' evidentemente omosessuale e dal mio punto di vista è una constatazione senza alcun giudizio negativo così come se guardi me mi vedi donna bruna.



Non ho nessuna avversione nei confronti dell'omosessualità, dico solo che secondo la Bibbia è un peccato.
Non voglio assolutamente estirpare gli omosessuali dalla faccia della terra. Gli omosessuali sono sempre esistiti e sempre esisteranno e non è certo la paura di peccare che li farà cambiare.
Sull'adulterio quasi tutti concordano che secondo la Bibbia è peccato, ma questa consapevolezza non ferma nessuno.
Non credo che l'omosessualità si peggio dell'adulterio o di avere rapporti con degli animali. Sono tutti peccati che vengono lavati con il pentimento e il cambiamento di vita.
Finora non sono mai stato tentato dall'omosessualità, ma non escludo di esserlo in futuro. Così come non escludo di essere tentato dall'adulterio, dalla pedofilia, dal furto e dall'omicidio.
Non mi era mai passato per la testa che Benedetto potesse essere omosessuale.
Credo che la tua impressione sia sbagliata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho nessuna avversione nei confronti dell'omosessualità, dico solo che secondo la Bibbia è un peccato.
> Non voglio assolutamente estirpare gli omosessuali dalla faccia della terra. Gli omosessuali sono sempre esistiti e sempre esisteranno e non è certo la paura di peccare che li farà cambiare.
> Sull'adulterio quasi tutti concordano che secondo la Bibbia è peccato, ma questa consapevolezza non ferma nessuno.
> Non credo che l'omosessualità si peggio dell'adulterio o di avere rapporti con degli animali. Sono tutti peccati che vengono lavati con il pentimento e il cambiamento di vita.
> ...


 Non si può mai dire ..magari Renato Zero o Vladimir sono etero...


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non si può mai dire ..magari Renato Zero o Vladimir sono etero...


A me sembra un po' bruttino ma non effeminato. Mai prima d'ora avevo sentito dire da qualcuno che Benedetto fosse effeminato.


----------



## Old giobbe (3 Dicembre 2008)

*Stavo cercando su Google “Papa Omosessuale” e non ho incontrato niente.*
*Ma ho trovato due articoli del Giornale sull'argomento del thread.*

 


 
*LA CHIESA SOTTO ACCUSA*

*Storia di una bufala a mezzo stampa*

di Andrea Tornielli

L’ennesima tempesta in un bicchier d’acqua ha fatto passare ieri il Vaticano come un regime autoritario e fondamentalista che vuole la criminalizzazione dell’omosessualità. 
A scatenarla, con parole peraltro inequivocabili che non si prestano ad ambigue interpretazioni, è stata l’intervista che l’agenzia cattolica francese I.Media ha fatto all’arcivescovo Celestino Migliore, Osservatore permanente della Santa sede presso le Nazioni Unite, nella quale il diplomatico vaticano ha preso le distanze dal progetto di dichiarazione che la Francia, a nome dell’Unione europea, ha intenzione di presentare all’Onu per chiedere il pari trattamento di ogni orientamento sessuale e, fra l’altro, la depenalizzazione dell’omosessualità nei Paesi di tutto il mondo. 
«Tutto ciò che va in favore del rispetto e della tutela delle persone fa parte del nostro patrimonio umano e spirituale», ha risposto monsignor Migliore, citando il Catechismo della Chiesa cattolica «che dice, e non da oggi, che nei confronti delle persone omosessuali si deve evitare ogni marchio di ingiusta discriminazione». «Ma qui - ha aggiunto - la questione è un’altra. Con una dichiarazione di valore politico, sottoscritta da un gruppo di Paesi, si chiede agli Stati e ai meccanismi internazionali di attuazione e controllo dei diritti umani di aggiungere nuove categorie protette dalla discriminazione, senza tener conto che, se adottate, esse creeranno nuove e implacabili discriminazioni. Per esempio, gli Stati che non riconoscono l’unione tra persone dello stesso sesso come “matrimonio” verranno messi alla gogna e fatti oggetto di pressioni».

*Queste parole sono state prese a pretesto per far credere che la Santa sede sia favorevole alla galera se non addirittura alla pena di morte per le persone omosessuali, come previsto in alcuni Paesi fondamentalisti. Le cose, ovviamente, non stanno affatto così. *

In Segreteria di Stato c’è preoccupazione per il progetto della Francia: la depenalizzazione, infatti, «non è l’oggetto del documento» spiegano Oltretevere. La dichiarazione «non cerca tanto di combattere la discriminazione dell’orientamento sessuale quanto di promuovere ogni orientamento sessuale e a questo fine di creare una nuova categoria di discriminazione, senza definirla, in modo da applicarla a tutti i diritti umani». Si vuole dunque, dicono Oltretevere «rileggere tutta le legislazione sui diritti umani alla luce dell’orientamento sessuale, introducendo nuove categorie protette e grazie a questa dichiarazione garantire a qualunque orientamento sessuale un trattamento identico a quello riservato alle persone eterosessuali, ad esempio in materia di matrimonio e di possibilità di adottare bambini». Insomma, un progetto che si propone ben altro rispetto alla depenalizzione e che cerca di far passare un principio al quale si possano poi riferire gli organismi di controllo delle Nazioni Unite, senza che questo sia in realtà mai stato discusso e approvato in aula. «Sulla base di quella nuova categoria di discriminazione - spiegano in Vaticano - si potrà cercare di restringere altri diritti e libertà, come quello alla libertà di espressione e di libertà religiosa».
Senza contare che si parla sempre di «orientamento sessuale» senza mai aver definito l’espressione, che in pratica potrebbe essere applicata anche ad altri orientamenti. Non bisogna infatti dimenticare che in Olanda esiste ufficialmente un partito dei pedofili. *Il Vaticano teme che questa dichiarazione, che di per sé non è un documento consensuale dell’Onu, possa rappresentare l’inizio di un processo che miri a esercitare pressioni nei confronti di quegli Stati che non ammettono il matrimonio tra persone dello stesso sesso perché questo divieto rappresenterebbe una lesione dei diritti umani sulla base dell’orientamento sessuale*. Già da tempo alcuni esperti hanno lanciato un allarme sulla possibilità che in sede europea e internazionale, grazie al lavoro di gruppi di pressione ben organizzati, siano fatte passare norme in grado di condizionare poi la sovranità dei singoli Paesi.

© Copyright Il Giornale, 2 dicembre 2008 consultabile online anche *qui*. 

 

 
*Storia di una bufala a mezzo stampa*

di Michele Brambilla

La fine è nota. Finirà che la sesquipedale bufala lanciata ieri dai media di mezzo mondo andrà ad aggiungersi alle tante leggende nere contro la Chiesa cattolica: diranno che il Vaticano vuole che l’omosessualità sia considerata un reato, che i gay finiscano in galera o meglio ancora sul patibolo come succede in certi Paesi islamici di cui Ratzinger (l’immancabile «papa nazista») vuole ora diventare alleato.
Già vediamo gli irresistibili sketch di Sabina Guzzanti, la satira di Dario Fo, le poesie incivili di Andrea Camilleri, gli indignati commenti di Augias e di MicroMega. Il voltairiano «calunniate calunniate qualcosa resterà» sarà così, ancora una volta, messo in pratica.
La realtà è ben diversa e *la spiega benissimo Andrea Tornielli*, alla cui cronaca non c’è nulla da aggiungere. Se non, appunto, la scommessa sul fatto che cronache serie e documentate come la sua verranno cestinate - anzi neppure lette, scartate a priori - da chi ha già deciso che la realtà deve essere un’altra, e cioè che la Chiesa vuole mettere in galera i gay.

*Noi scommettiamo che sarà così, che passerà questa versione dei fatti: e siamo sicuri di vincere la scommessa non perché siamo prevenuti, ma perché della campagna di disinformazione abbiamo già avuto un assaggio guardando i titoli dei siti web di molti grandi giornali.*

«Depenalizzazione dell’omosessualità. No del Vaticano alla proposta Onu», era ad esempio quello di Repubblica. Non è che vogliamo dire che c’è malafede: è che è scattato un ritornello, un luogo comune, e noi giornalisti purtroppo andiamo spesso a rimorchio di frasi fatte, di stereotipi, di slogan. D’altra parte anche l’autorevole Ansa, che esiste per dare il più possibile i «fatti separati dalle opinioni», così titolava alle 14,42 di ieri il suo lancio di agenzia: «Vaticano: no a proposta Ue per depenalizzare omosessualità».

Voi che cosa pensereste nel leggere titoli del genere? Che il Vaticano è contrario a che l’omosessualità venga depenalizzata. E quindi vuole che sia considerata reato. Già nel primo pomeriggio di ieri si sono riversate sui computer dei giornali di tutta Italia le vibranti reazioni di Arcigay, parlamentari Pd, radicali e compagnia cantante che parlano di «una Chiesa che vuole la forca», di un Papa boia al pari di Ahmadinejad. Fa niente se lo stesso monsignor Migliore - il prelato cui viene attribuita la volontà di repressione - *ha spiegato con chiarezza* che la Chiesa è invece fermamente contraria a «ogni marchio di ingiusta discriminazione nei confronti delle persone omosessuali»: quel virgolettato sarà ignorato, resteranno i titoli-killer.
Eppure basterebbe conoscere almeno un poco la storia - non dico la storia del cattolicesimo: la storia - per sapere che chi ha voluto trasformare in reati certi «peccati» si è sempre scontrato con la Chiesa, fino ad uscirne, e ad andare a ingrossare le file degli eretici.
Savonarola, ad esempio, che impose alla Firenze di cui era divenuto padrone una dura teocrazia dove la polizia vigilava sui costumi privati a suon di multe, carcere e perfino pena di morte. Calvino, altro esempio, nella cui Ginevra i «concubini» venivano decapitati.
È curioso: sono personaggi, costoro, che vengono sempre citati a modello da chi accusa la Chiesa di ogni nefandezza e oscurantismo. Quanto alle legislazioni degli Stati laici, forse può essere interessante dare un’occhiata all’anno in cui l’attività omosessuale tra adulti consenzienti ha cessato di essere considerata un reato penale. La prima fu la Francia, nel 1810. La seconda l’Italia, nel 1886. La terza la Polonia, nel 1932. Curioso anche questo: sono tre Paesi di lunga tradizione cattolica. Ma andiamo avanti. L’anglicana Gran Bretagna si decise solo nel 1967. La Germania comunista nel 1968. Un altro Paese «socialista», la Jugoslavia, abolì il reato di omosessualità solo nel 1977. La luterana Norvegia nel 1972. Israele nel 1988. Il «no» vaticano di ieri è dovuto ad altri passaggi contenuti nella proposta della Ue all’Onu.
La Chiesa teme che l’annullamento di ogni distinzione per sesso porti ai matrimoni tra gay, e a un’equiparazione di questi con la famiglia tradizionale. Teme anche che con le nuove norme le possa venir contestata una decisione che, paradossalmente, sta per prendere proprio per far fronte a uno scandalo che le viene rimproverato quando si parla di omosessualità; e cioè la decisione di vietare il sacerdozio ai gay perché - anche se la political correctness vieta di dirlo - il 90 per cento dei casi di preti-pedofili riguarda casi di omosessualità.

*Si può non essere d’accordo con l’una e con l’altra preoccupazione della Chiesa. Si può anche dissentire su tutta la dottrina cattolica in materia. **Ma dire che «il Vaticano si oppone alla depenalizzazione dell’omosessualità» è, molto semplicemente, un falso**. *

© Copyright Il Giornale, 2 dicembre 2008 consultabile online anche *qui*.


----------



## Lettrice (4 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti! Per te (come per me*) non è naturale e per chi è omosessuale è naturale.
> *L'attrazione per il proprio o il sesso opposto non è una scelta!!!*
> 
> 
> *insomma ...non ho mai capito perché agli uomini piacciano le donne ...a me non piacciono per nulla


Dici? Bho non so...


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non è a S. Pietro ma è in una chiesa cattolica.
> Uno se è omosessuale o assassinino per tutta la vita e all'ultimo secondo si pente, si salva. Non sta a noi giudicare il metro di giudizio di Dio, Lui fa quello che vuole.
> Un assassino, un drogato, un omosessuale, uno stupratore ecc. sono degli "ammalati" che possono essere curati.
> Mosè era un assassino, S. Paolo ha aiutato ad uccidere Santo Stefano, il primo martire cristiano, il buon ladrone era probabilmente un assassino.
> Chi siamo noi per contestare il giudizio di Dio?


 
Io non so dove tu viva Giobbe, e quale chiesa frequenti, ma ti assicuro che nessuno in ambito cattolico equipara l'assassino all'omosessuale.
Diverso il caso di chi fa uso di stupefacenti.
Da ragazza io avevo il mandato da catechista, figurati, e mai ho sentito dire cose del genere.
Io credo che bisognerebbe usare il buon senso, invece di ricercare con google pezzetti del Nuovo o Antico Testamento, o l'espressione Papa omosessuale. Certe modalità di apprendimento o interpretazione di ciò che dice la chiesa Cattolica dovrebbero a mio avviso essere più rigorose, e non affidate ad internet, che crea solo confusione. Anzi certe affermazioni, frettolose e falsate gettano discredito sulla Chiesa Cattolica, che è discutibile, ma non così becera.


----------



## Iris (4 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Cosa vogliono la chiesa cattolica, le chiese ortodosse e le decine di migliaia della chiese protestanti? Dominare il mondo influenzando l'opinione dei fedeli? Ottenere i contributi per le scuole private? Difendere l'interesse dei privilegiati rispetto ai più poveri?
> Ogni istituzione è coinvolta in interessi economici e politici, è inevitabile che sia così.
> Ma non credo proprio che questi siano il motivo d'esistenza delle chiese.
> 
> Intendevo che Giuda è rimasto deluso da Gesù perché sperava che liberasse il suo popolo dall'oppressione romana.


Te l'ha detto Giuda?


----------



## Old latriglia (4 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Te l'ha detto Giuda?


si son fatti una birretta nel fine settimana


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Dicembre 2008)

cazz0! non ho letto tutto perchè se no mi veniva il nervoso e mi saltano i punti ma ho letto che _dall'omosessualità si può guarire o pentirsene_??
io dico solo che mi auguro che chi dice queste rivoltanti stronzate non abbia figli omosessuali ..

a parte che la maggior parte dei preti è omosessuale e pure pedofila...la chiesa la pensa così anche rispetto alle pecorelle all'interno del suo recinto??

ma tollerare, perdonare, accogliere non dovrebbe essere il primo comandamento della chiesa??


----------



## Minerva (4 Dicembre 2008)

*un auspicio*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPSfjReeC_k&feature=related


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non so dove tu viva Giobbe, e quale chiesa frequenti, ma ti assicuro che nessuno in ambito cattolico equipara l'assassino all'omosessuale.
> Diverso il caso di chi fa uso di stupefacenti.
> Da ragazza io avevo il mandato da catechista, figurati, e mai ho sentito dire cose del genere.
> Io credo che bisognerebbe usare il buon senso, invece di ricercare con google pezzetti del Nuovo o Antico Testamento, o l'espressione Papa omosessuale. Certe modalità di apprendimento o interpretazione di ciò che dice la chiesa Cattolica dovrebbero a mio avviso essere più rigorose, e non affidate ad internet, che crea solo confusione. Anzi certe affermazioni, frettolose e falsate gettano discredito sulla Chiesa Cattolica, che è discutibile, ma non così becera.



Io ho detto che qualsiasi sia il peccato, la misericordia di Dio è superiore al peccato.
Anche un assassino può tornarsi santo.
Quello che condanna è il non pentimento, non il peccato in se stesso.
Sono tutti peccati mortali, ne io ne tu ne la Chiesa possiamo dire quale sia più grave.
Solo Dio ha tutti i dati per poterli giudicare.
Non sappiamo come un uomo sia diventato assassino o omosessuale, quale sia il suo grado di responsabilità. Non sappiamo l'estensione del danno causato da questi peccati, solo Dio conosce queste cose.
Persa ha detto che Benedetto XVI aveva atteggiamenti effeminati, ho cercato su Google se c'erano altre persone che avevano avuto la stessa impressione.
Non stiamo scrivendo un trattato di teologia, stiamo commentando una notizia della stampa in un forum. La Bibbia che è pubblicata in Internet è la stessa che è stampata nei libri, non vedo quale sia la differenza. Del fatto che non so nulla riguardo alla Bibbia ne sono pienamente consapevole, siamo vivi per imparare. Nessuno ha citato versetti della Bibbia in malafede. Io non conosco nessun cristiano che non ammetta che la Bibbia presenti  l'omosessualità come peccato.


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Dicembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Te l'ha detto Giuda?



Il Giuda rivoluzionario che aspettava il Messia per liberare il suo popolo dall'oppressione dei romani, l'ho visto nel film “Giuda”. Credo che per tracciare la figura di Giuda l'autore si sia ispirato a qualche vangelo apocrifo. Lo stesso nome Iscariota, secondo una delle interpretazioni, significa “sicario” che è come venivano chiamati gli zeloti estremisti.
I Vangeli riportano che anche Giacomo e Giovanni speravano che Gesù fosse il Messia che avrebbe liberato il suo popolo dai romani.


----------



## Miciolidia (4 Dicembre 2008)

in nome di Gesu;equiparare un omicidio ad un orientamento sessuale diverso dal nostro, o comunque una _diversità _e tollerare che in alcuni stati gli omossessuali rischino il carcere o la tortura quando non la pena di MORTE..beh..se fossi un cattolico mi vergognerei di esserlo.

e metto un punto senno' mi in*****e basta con sti *..anzi mi incaz-zo davvero e mi faccio intenzionalmete sbattere fuori. Giobbe, la mia non è una posizione contro di te, ci mancherebbe, ma a favore di DIRITTI che per l'uomo li ritengo FONDAMENTALI. quindi sarei pronta a farmi legare davanti a quella caz-zza di piazza del Vaticano.e sono seria.


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazz0! non ho letto tutto perchè se no mi veniva il nervoso e mi saltano i punti ma ho letto che _dall'omosessualità si può guarire o pentirsene_??
> io dico solo che mi auguro che chi dice queste rivoltanti stronzate non abbia figli omosessuali ..
> 
> a parte che la maggior parte dei preti è omosessuale e pure pedofila...la chiesa la pensa così anche rispetto alle pecorelle all'interno del suo recinto??
> ...



 Non ti arrabbiare, che tanto le nostre parole su questo forum non spostano di una virgola il mondo. Tutto rimane come prima di averle scritte.

Io ho assistito ad una testimonianza di un ex omosessuale che si è convertito ad  una chiesa protestante ed è diventato eterosessuale.
Probabilmente non avrò figli ne omosessuali ne eterosessuali.
Non è vero che la maggior parte dei preti è omosessuale. Qualche prete effeminato l'ho visto anch'io, ma rappresentano una piccola minoranza.
La quasi totalità dei pedofili vive all'interno delle famiglie: sono padri, padrastri, fratelli, cugini, zii, amici di famiglia e vicini di casa che insidiano i bambini.
Pur restando un atto abominevole soprattutto perché commesso da un prete, la percentuale di preti pedofili è veramente bassissima.
Il Papa ha recentemente dato disposizioni affinché le persone che presentano tendenze omosessuali non siano ammesse nei seminari.
La Chiesa perdona e accoglie tutti (anche assassini, stupratori, pedofili e chi più ne ha più ne metta) ma non può tollerare il peccato fingendo che non esista.
In che modo la Chiesa discrimina, non perdona e non accoglie gli omosessuali? O gli adulteri, o qualsiasi altra categoria di persone?


----------



## Nordica (4 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare, che tanto le nostre parole su questo forum non spostano di una virgola il mondo. Tutto rimane come prima di averle scritte.
> 
> Io ho assistito ad una testimonianza di un ex omosessuale che si è convertito ad una chiesa protestante ed è diventato eterosessuale.
> Probabilmente non avrò figli ne omosessuali ne eterosessuali.
> ...


ma non dirlo ne anche per scerzo!

fai bene aspettare la tua moglie ma se tra un anno o due non si fa viva!

trovati una donna che ti merita e fai un figlio!

la cosa più bella al mondo! e poi lo vuole anche dio...

penso che si possa anullare un matrimonio in concordo con la chiesa se la donna abbandona la casa!

almeno potresti addottarne uno se non ne puoi avere dei tuoi!


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> in nome di Gesu;equiparare un omicidio ad un orientamento sessuale diverso dal nostro, o comunque una _diversità _e tollerare che in alcuni stati gli omossessuali rischino il carcere o la tortura quando non la pena di MORTE..beh..se fossi un cattolico mi vergognerei di esserlo.
> 
> e metto un punto senno' mi in*****e basta con sti *..anzi mi incaz-zo davvero e mi faccio intenzionalmete sbattere fuori. Giobbe, la mia non è una posizione contro di te, ci mancherebbe, ma a favore di DIRITTI che per l'uomo li ritengo FONDAMENTALI. quindi sarei pronta a farmi legare davanti a quella caz-zza di piazza del Vaticano.e sono seria.



L'ho già detto sopra che non comparo nulla.
Ma che ne sai tu delle situazioni in cui si è sviluppato l'omicidio?
Potrebbe essere stato commesso da un drogato morto di paura che ha ucciso il suo spacciatore che aveva a sua volta promesso di ammazzarlo.
Non possiamo giudicare e condannare nessuno perché abbiamo una visione molto limitata della realtà.
Il documento francese pare che non si incontri in internet perché non è ancora stato redatto. Praticamente non l'ha letto ancora nessuno.
L'ambasciatore del Vaticano all'ONU ha dato un intervista ad un'agenzia di stampa cattolica francese riferendosi ad un altro documento che si prevede rappresenterà "l'ossatura" di quello che sarà presentato all'ONU.
Questo documento contiene affermazioni che vanno contro i valori del Vangelo. È chiaro che non può votare a favore!
Ci sono un'infinità di associazioni cattoliche che si prendono cura degli handicappati, ma il Vaticano si è astenuto di votare una risoluzione sugli handicappati perché legittimava l'aborto.
La Chiesa è contraria a qualsiasi discriminazione degli omosessuali, ma non per questo deve votare un documento che è contrario ai suoi valori.


----------



## Nordica (4 Dicembre 2008)

lascia stare Giobbe!

penso che hanno capito che tu sei contrario alla omosessualità!

più ne parli, più pensano così! per il tuo modo di esprimerti!

io ti ho capito! non stai condannando gli omosessuali, ma stai non condannando tutti!

giusto!

perché intanto dio perdona tutti, no?


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma non dirlo ne anche per scerzo!
> 
> fai bene aspettare la tua moglie ma se tra un anno o due non si fa viva!
> 
> ...


Non si può volere figli per egoismo personale.
Tutto quello che succede nella mia vita alla fine è per il mio bene.


----------



## Mari' (4 Dicembre 2008)

La misura dell'amore è amare  senza misura. 
(Sant'Agostino)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5ZQXJNH8q4​


----------



## Nordica (4 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non si può volere figli per egoismo personale.
> Tutto quello che succede nella mia vita alla fine è per il mio bene.


ti auguro le miglior' cose!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Dicembre 2008)

*Precisione*

Immaginare che gli omosessuali viaggino tutti con tacchi a spillo e boa di struzzo o abbiano movenze femminili è un pregiudizio che rassicura gli uomini che hanno dei timori rispetto alla propria omosessualità. 
Se pensi a Rock Hudson, Giobbe, capisci bene che di "effemminato" aveva ben poco.
Credo che sullo stesso tuo pregiudizio si basi la decisione di dissuadere dal frequentare il seminario gli omosessuali intendendo evidentemente chi si pone in modo "provocatoriamente" femminile.
Ovvio "provocatoriamente" per chi individua in questi atteggiamenti seduttivi e passivi una tentazione. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ripeto non c'è in me nessuna valutazione negativa nei confronti dell'omosessualità; mi sembra che ci sia invece in molti (in te ? nella Chiesa?) e che attribuiscano, secondo la tradizione romana (ad esempio), a chi ha un ruolo passivo/femminile/ricevente la connotazione negativa, mentre al ruolo aggressivo/attivo/maschile solo la caduta in tentazione. Tuttociò è ricavabile sia dai termini dispregiativi usati per gli omosessuali, sia dalle battute usate dagli uomini, anche quando parlano di rapporti con donne (e purtroppo anche dalle donne che hanno acquisito la mentalità maschilista dominante) e dalla diffusione della prostituzione femminile e trans (nonché maschile e adolescenziale) che si poggia su una sessualità che ha un valore di dominazione (modalità diffusa anche tra i primati e molti mammiferi).
Gli uomini mi sembrano ancora totalmente incapaci *culturalmente* (non individualmente) di riflettere serenamente sulla loro sessualità.


----------



## Old Becco (4 Dicembre 2008)

_Da Marì:_
_La misura dell'amore è amare senza misura. _

_(Sant'Agostino)_​ 
_________________________-


Sant'Agostino di Ippona disse anche :

Ama e fa quel che vuoi.... 

Ma in Vaticano S.Agostino, come anche S. Francesco, Don Helder Camara, Don Milani, etc etc... non li hanno mai goduti tanto.


----------



## Old giobbe (4 Dicembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _Da Marì:_
> _La misura dell'amore è amare senza misura. _
> 
> _(Sant'Agostino)_​
> ...


Benedetto XVI è un teologo agostiniano.
Dubito che esistano molte persone al mondo  che conoscono il pensiero di Sant'Agostino meglio del Papa.
Sant'Agostino e San Francesco sono stati osteggiati dal Vaticano?


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Immaginare che gli omosessuali viaggino tutti con tacchi a spillo e boa di struzzo o abbiano movenze femminili è un pregiudizio che rassicura gli uomini che hanno dei timori rispetto alla propria omosessualità.
> Se pensi a Rock Hudson, Giobbe, capisci bene che di "effemminato" aveva ben poco.
> Credo che sullo stesso tuo pregiudizio si basi la decisione di dissuadere dal frequentare il seminario gli omosessuali intendendo evidentemente chi si pone in modo "provocatoriamente" femminile.
> Ovvio "provocatoriamente" per chi individua in questi atteggiamenti seduttivi e passivi una tentazione.
> ...



Io non ho assolutamente nulla contro gli omosessuali. Ho sempre votato PCI, PDS, DS e Ulivo, non mi piace  nessun tipo di discriminazione.
Non conosco bene gli omosessuali, conosco personalmente solo un coppia di lesbiche e un uomo gay, tutti amici di mia moglie. Della coppia, una è una squilibrata sempre l'orlo di una crisi di nervi, mentre l'altra mi sembra una donna un po' ombrosa ma abbastanza normale. L'uomo è una persona normale, per nulla effeminato.
Non ho mai approfondito l'argomento, ma per spiegarti come la penso, a occhio e croce gli omosessuali li dividerei in due categorie: quelli che fin da piccoli sono attratti dalle persone dello stesso sesso e quelli “viziosi” che molte volte vanno sia con gli uomini che con le donne, che per loro l'importante è partecipare.
In quelli “viziosi” la tentazione e il peccato mi sembrano evidenti.
Negli altri non faccio idea di cosa di cosa provochi l'attrazione per persone dello stesso sesso: non so se siano gli ormoni, traumi infantili, l'educazione sbagliata dei genitori o chissà cos'altro.
Non ho mai letto nulla a riguardo, sono completamente ignorante in materia.
Ma in ogni caso, credo che se anche loro lo vogliono veramente, Dio può aiutarli e possono diventare eterosessuali. Non credo che sia un cammino facile o breve, ma penso sia un cammino possibile.
Nemmeno smettere di bere o disintossicarsi dalla droga sono cose facili.

 
Non so come faranno a scoprire se gli aspiranti seminaristi hanno tendenze omosessuali, probabilmente per mezzo di colloqui con uno psicologo.
Un mio amico alcuni anni fa  è stato in seminario per sei mesi. Prima di entrarci ha dovuto fare un sacco di test e di colloqui. Il gruppo che l'ha esaminato ha convocato anche sua madre (il padre è morto alcuni anni fa) e il suo parroco. Alla fine lo hanno accettato, ma dopo sei mesi il direttore del seminario gli ha detto non aveva una vocazione molto salda e gli ha consigliato di lasciare il seminario. Adesso convive e ha una bambina.

 
Riguardo ai ruoli maschile e femminile che hai descritto, non so che dirti.
Non so se ho a livello inconscio questa visione dei ruoli maschile e femminile, credo di no.
Penso che la Chiesa voglia lasciare fuori dai seminari gli omosessuali, siano essi attivi o passivi,  perché combinano danni.
Questa idea dell'uomo tentato dalla donna mi ricorda Adamo e Eva e il peccato originale.
Qualche mese fa ho letto un libro on-line di un prete della provincia di Belluno che diceva di aver avuto delle visioni e delle rivelazioni riguardo alla Genesi e ad Adamo ed Eva.
La storia è parecchio “strana” ma scagiona completamente Eva (che era quasi una sorta di scimmia) da ogni responsabilità, facendo cadere tutta la colpa del peccato originale su Adamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Dicembre 2008)




----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

Testo integrale dalla Convenzione delle Nazioni Unite sui diritti delle persone con disabilita'.

http://www.anrp.it/edizioni/altre_pubblicazioni_consultabili/ConvenzioneDisabili IT.pdf


Il testo e' magnifico  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non ho assolutamente nulla contro gli omosessuali. Ho sempre votato PCI, PDS, DS e Ulivo, non mi piace  nessun tipo di discriminazione.
> Non conosco bene gli omosessuali, conosco personalmente solo un coppia di lesbiche e un uomo gay, tutti amici di mia moglie. Della coppia, una è una squilibrata sempre l'orlo di una crisi di nervi, mentre l'altra mi sembra una donna un po' ombrosa ma abbastanza normale. L'uomo è una persona normale, per nulla effeminato.
> Non ho mai approfondito l'argomento, ma per spiegarti come la penso, a occhio e croce gli omosessuali li dividerei in due categorie: quelli che fin da piccoli sono attratti dalle persone dello stesso sesso e quelli “viziosi” che molte volte vanno sia con gli uomini che con le donne, che per loro l'importante è partecipare.
> In quelli “viziosi” la tentazione e il peccato mi sembrano evidenti.
> ...




Giobbe, ricorda:

 *NON GIUDICATE!* 

 "NON giudicate, per non essere giudicati: Infatti,  con lo stesso metro con
cui giudicate, sarete giudicati! E con la misura con  cui misurate, SARETE
MISURATI.
Perche' vedi la pagliuzza che e'  nell'occhio del tuo fratello,E NON SCORGI
IL PALO NEL TUO  OCCHIO?
IPOCRITA! Togli prima il palo dal tuo occhio, e poi sarai in grado  di
togliere la FESTUCA DA QUELLO DEL TUO FRATELLO.
Non date i preziosi ai  cani e non GETTATE LE VOSTRE PERLE AI PORCI, PERCHE'
NON LE METTANO SOTTO I  PIEDI E POI SI RIVOLTINO A SBRANARVI.
Chiedete e vi sara' dato.
Bussate e  vi sara' aperto....Fate agli altri quanto volete sia fatto a voi:
Questa e'  la Legge ed i Profeti.
Entrate per la Porta stretta..perche' larga e spaziosa  e' la Porta che
Conduce alla Perdizione!Cosi' come e' stretta ed Angusta la  Porta che
conduce alla VITA".
E pochi son quelli che la trovano.
Non  chi mi dice "SIGNORE..SIGNORE"..ENTRERA' NEL REGNO DEI CIELI, MA CHI FA
LA  VOLONTA' DEL PADRE MIO CELESTE...!
Chi dunque ascolta queste parole e le  mette in pratica, e' simile ad un
saggio che costrui' la sua casa sulla  roccia....!Ma chiunque ascolti queste
mie parole e non le mette in pratica,  e' simile ad uno stolto che costrui' la
sua casa sulla sabbia: Cadde la  pioggia strariparono i fiumi, soffiarono i
venti, ed investirono quella casa,  ed Essa crollo':
E FU GRANDE ROVINA".

(MATTEO, 7, 2, 26..)


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ma voi gente di Chiesa ... la compassione,la commiserazione, il compatimento, l'indulgenza, la partecipazione, la  comprensione ... e la Tieta' Cristiana ca-zzo dove  l'avete messa ... come fate a non vedere il dolore, il tormento altrui, come fate ad avere un cuore cosi duro, come?


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Testo integrale dalla Convenzione delle Nazioni Unite sui diritti delle persone con disabilita'.
> 
> http://www.anrp.it/edizioni/altre_pubblicazioni_consultabili/ConvenzioneDisabili IT.pdf
> 
> ...





Mari' ha detto:


> Ma voi gente di Chiesa ... la compassione,la commiserazione, il compatimento, l'indulgenza, la partecipazione, la  comprensione ... e la Tieta' Cristiana ca-zzo dove  l'avete messa ... come fate a non vedere il dolore, il tormento altrui, come fate ad avere un cuore cosi duro, come?



Non giudico ne gli omosessuali, ne gli adulteri, ne i pedofili ecc. perché sono tutti peccatori esattamente come me.
I loro peccati fanno male a loro e all'umanità intera, così come i miei peccati fanno male a me e all'umanità intera.
Ma in che lingua lo devo dire?


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

*Giobbe*

Un'ultima cosa, il signor  Ratzinger dovrebbe delle scuse a tutti quei bambini a cui e' stata uccisa l'Innocenza ... VERGOGNA!

_Lasciate che i bambini vengano a me …_
_…e non glielo impedite, perché a chi è come loro  appartiene il regno di Dio. In verità vi dico: Chi non accoglie il regno di Dio  come un bambino, non entrerà in esso. E prendendoli fra le braccia e ponendo le  mani sopra di loro li benediceva”(Mc 10,14-16; Cfr, Mt 19,14-15 e Lc  18,16-17)_

E le famiglie lo hanno fatto, hanno affidato il bene piu' prezioso nelle mani di persone/preti immondi  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_crimes_and_the_Vatican


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crimen_sollicitationis

http://video.google.it/videosearch?... Vatican&lr=lang_it&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv#


Buona visione e buonanotte.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ti auguro le miglior' cose!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


Se ti azzardi ancora ad insinuare che sono un omosessuale latente o represso o cose del genere, VENGO A NEBBIOPOLI!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un'ultima cosa, il signor  Ratzinger dovrebbe delle scuse a tutti quei bambini a cui e' stata uccisa l'Innocenza ... VERGOGNA!
> 
> _Lasciate che i bambini vengano a me …_
> _…e non glielo impedite, perché a chi è come loro  appartiene il regno di Dio. In verità vi dico: Chi non accoglie il regno di Dio  come un bambino, non entrerà in esso. E prendendoli fra le braccia e ponendo le  mani sopra di loro li benediceva”(Mc 10,14-16; Cfr, Mt 19,14-15 e Lc  18,16-17)_
> ...



http://www.newsfood.com/?location=Video&item=34423

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...li_6e6189c4-5558-11dd-bf7c-00144f02aabc.shtml

http://paparatzinger-blograffaella.blogspot.com/2008/10/chiesa-e-pedofilia-la-tolleranza-zero.html


Buona notte anche a te.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Testo integrale dalla Convenzione delle Nazioni Unite sui diritti delle persone con disabilita'.
> 
> http://www.anrp.it/edizioni/altre_pubblicazioni_consultabili/ConvenzioneDisabili IT.pdf
> 
> ...



*La delegazione *

_L'invito alla ratifica _

_*La Santa Sede e il passo indietro «per la dottrina» *_

Luigi Accattoli

CITTA' DEL VATICANO — È capitato più volte e capiterà ancora che la Santa Sede non firmi documenti e risoluzioni di Conferenze dell'Onu delle quali raccomanda la ratifica da parte degli Stati: e proprio questo è successo — *non ieri, ma nell'arco degli ultimi due anni *— con la Convenzione sui diritti delle persone con disabilità. La ritiene utile, «un passo importante sulla via delle pari opportunità» (ha affermato la Radio Vaticana), ma non la fa sua perché contiene affermazioni sulla «salute riproduttiva» (leggi aborto) che non collimano con la sua dottrina.
Per comprendere la ragione di tali scelte occorre tener presente la natura particolare della Santa Sede, che non ha un territorio statuale nel quale dare applicazione legislativa a una «convenzione» delle Nazioni Unite e svolge invece una funzione di guida dottrinale per l'intera comunità cattolica mondiale: non firmando una convenzione non provoca un danno concreto alla sua applicazione, che nell'insieme riconosce opportuna; mentre fa salva la sua immagine «magisteriale» che verrebbe appannata dalla sottoscrizione di testi che ritiene di non poter condividere.
Fu così nel 1994 per il documento finale della Conferenza del Cairo sulla popolazione, quand'erano le cosiddette «politiche antinataliste» a fare problema alla delegazione vaticana, che non firmò. La cosa si ripetè l'anno seguente con la Conferenza di Pechino sulla donna, quando la firma vaticana mancò per la questione dell'aborto. Ma in ambedue i casi i diversi portaparola del Vaticano incoraggiarono l'adesione dei diversi Paesi alle indicazioni «socialmente» costruttive di quelle risoluzioni.
Per la convenzione dei disabili questo doppio registro della contrarietà formale e dell'uso pratico è stato chiarito da un servizio della Radio Vaticana, che ne loda gli articoli che promuovono «il pari riconoscimento davanti alla legge, la libertà di espressione e di opinione, l'esercizio del voto e altre forme di partecipazione alla vita politica e pubblica, l'accesso al sostegno da parte dello Stato sul piano economico, psicologico e sanitario».
Il servizio della Radio Vaticana conclude qualificando come «necessaria la ratifica e l'implementazione della Convenzione, anche ai fini del raggiungimento degli obiettivi di sviluppo del millennio».

© Copyright Corriere della sera, 3 dicembre 2008


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ti arrabbiare, che tanto le nostre parole su questo forum non spostano di una virgola il mondo. Tutto rimane come prima di averle scritte.



bhè è vero ma serve anche a confrontarci e a cambiare opinione se si ritiene il caso.
Comunque non mi arrabbio. Ciao Giobbino, un bacio


----------



## Old Anna A (5 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non ho assolutamente nulla contro gli omosessuali. Ho sempre votato PCI, PDS, DS e Ulivo, non mi piace nessun tipo di discriminazione.
> Non conosco bene gli omosessuali, conosco personalmente solo un coppia di lesbiche e un uomo gay, tutti amici di mia moglie. Della coppia, una è una squilibrata sempre l'orlo di una crisi di nervi, mentre l'altra mi sembra una donna un po' ombrosa ma abbastanza normale. L'uomo è una persona normale, per nulla effeminato.
> Non ho mai approfondito l'argomento, ma per spiegarti come la penso, a occhio e croce gli omosessuali li dividerei in due categorie: quelli che fin da piccoli sono attratti dalle persone dello stesso sesso e quelli “viziosi” che molte volte vanno sia con gli uomini che con le donne, che per loro l'importante è partecipare.
> In quelli “viziosi” la tentazione e il peccato mi sembrano evidenti.
> ...
























senti stacca la parabola, vah...


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

*Per Giobbe e la chiesa cattolica*

 La Vera Vita Di Gesù 1° parte
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gIBDh3Wu6SE&feature=related

 La Vera Vita Di Gesù 2° parte
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=K9OBnRGtopA

 La Vera Vita Di Gesù 3° parte
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3kEInilG-A&eurl=http://www.jacopofo.com/jacopo-fo-vera-vita-gesu

 La Vera Vita Di Gesù 4° parte
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDMBqxHgkXQ&eurl=http://www.jacopofo.com/jacopo-fo-vera-vita-gesu 

 



 I Documenti Tenuti Nascosti dalla Chiesa
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJaC8k2eESA&feature=related


 Nel dicembre del 1945, a Nag Hammadi, nell'Alto Egitto, furono  scoperti decine di manoscritti di sconvolgente importanza perché rivelarono un  cristianesimo profondamente diverso da quello che conosciamo.
Oggi, a più di  sessant'anni di distanza e dopo un lavoro di decifrazione e di studio durato  decenni, è possibile avere un'idea più precisa di Gesù, che cosa ha detto  veramente, chi erano gli apostoli, qual era il ruolo di Maria di  Magdala.
Diversamente da quello che si crede la chiesa è un gruppo di uomini  che portano avanti, quanto deciso nei secoli, le parole di uomini che intesero e  diffusero il messaggio di Gesù in funzione dei loro fini. 
Questo video  introduce la scoperta di fondamentali rivelazioni di un cristianesimo primitivo,  rimasto nascosto per duemila anni, dove la conoscenza di Sè, la Gnosi, è il tema  centrale ed è la via che conduce all'unità.
Quella conoscenza che la chiesa  ha definitivamente sepolto attraverso i due consigli ecumenici svolti nella  città di Nicea dove definirono chi aveva ragione e chi era eretico all'interno  della stessa chiesa. Uomini che decisero chi fosse Gesù e quale messaggio avesse  portato. Uomini che decisero quali testi erano giusti e quali errati. Anche i 4  vangeli canonici del nuovo testamento servono a questo.
Uomini che non sono  Dio, sono uomini! Come può, quel Dio che è libertà e che desidera che ogni uomo  lo cerchi liberamente, affermare che lo si faccia attraverso chi si assume il  diritto di insegnare quanto è stato definito da un gruppo di  uomini?

Occorre riflettere, occorre assumersi la responsabilità verso ciò  che si crede.
Occorre sostituire il credere con in capire!
*****​ 

Mistificatori, avete manipolato e saccheggiato a  vostro favore il messaggio di Gesu' Cristo ... avete pensato Solo a riempire le  vostre casse/banche alle spalle dei poveri e bisognosi, S. Francesco doveva  essere la vostra via di ritorno e invece si e' visto come lo avete  trattato.

LUI professava AMORE, cura, benevolenza degli uni  verso gli altri ... Gesu' ha detto: "C'e' piu' gioia nel dare che nel ricevere"  ... avete dimenticato l'infinita misericordia di Cristo.

E sufficiente ricordare alla persecuzione e  l'oppressione messa in atto contro Martin Lutero per capire che gente  siete.

*«* Sii un peccatore e pecca gagliardamente,  ma sii più gagliardo nella tua fede e gioisci in Cristo *»* (Martin  Lutero)


 E con questo statt buon (buona strada) Giobbe a  te e, alla chiesa cattolica.  

	
	
		
		
	


	







PS: non vi basteranno tutte le notti dei secoli per chiedere perdono all'Umanita'.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La Vera Vita Di Gesù 1° parte
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=gIBDh3Wu6SE&feature=related
> 
> La Vera Vita Di Gesù 2° parte
> ...



Cosa vuoi che mistifichi io che non sono un caxxo!   

	
	
		
		
	


	





 La chiesa ha tenuto nascosto i libri con le traduzioni dei testi apocrifi tanto bene che li puoi comprare in qualsiasi libreria cattolica.
Trovi anche libri che parlano del gnosticismo.
Esistono parecchi vangeli, lettere, apocalissi ecc. scritti nei primi secoli del cristianesimo.
Sono conosciuti a tutti gli studiosi della Bibbia. Molti di questi testi sono considerati abbastanza fedeli al Gesù storico.
I vangeli gnostici sono molto romanzati, lontani dal Gesù storico e sono tenuti in poca considerazione da tutti gli studiosi.

 

 
Copiato e incollato http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vangeli_apocrifi

 

 
Diversamente da quanto si ritiene, in particolare in seguito al successo del best seller _Il Codice Da Vinci_ (2003), i vangeli apocrifi non furono apertamente perseguitati. Da parte ecclesiastica e imperiale non vennero emanate esplicite proibizioni o bandi contro i vangeli apocrifi, né essi furono sequestrati o bruciati. Quelli che contenevano nozioni eretiche, perlopiù di tipo gnostico, si persero all'estinguersi della stessa eresia gnostica. Da parte cristiana inoltre la copiatura di tali testi era vista come inopportuna, non tanto per motivi dottrinali ma bensì per motivi economici: il supporto papiraceo o pergamenaceo era particolarmente costoso, come anche impegnativa era la copiatura amanuense, e l'attività veniva prevalentemente dedicata ai testi usati per il culto liturgico o per la devozione personale.  

 

 

 
*Vangeli gnostici [modifica]*


_Per approfondire, vedi la voce __*Vangeli 			gnostici*__._
Le diverse correnti gnostiche dei primi secoli del cristianesimo (II-IV) hanno prodotto diversi testi relativi alla vita e al ministero di Gesù. Nonostante la datazione antica e l'attribuzione autorevole, la Chiesa Cattolica anche antica non ha mai mostrato dubbi nel considerare i soli 4 vangeli canonici (Matteo, Marco, Luca, Giovanni) come ispirati.
Nonostante l'interesse che suscitano attualmente, il valore storico di questi testi si limita perlopiù alla ricostruzione dell'ambiente gnostico dei primi secoli dell'era cristiana, senza fornire affidabili informazioni sull'attività di Gesù. Due sono in particolare gli elementi che inducono a rigettare la presunta storicità delle informazioni in esse contenute:


l'epoca tarda. I 	più antichi vangeli apocrifi sono stati composti verso la 	metà del II secolo, quando i testimoni diretti della vita e 	della predicazione di Gesù 	erano da tempo scomparsi. Al contrario la composizione dei vangeli 	canonici risale al I secolo, quando la testimonianza dei 	discepoli e degli evangelisti 	in particolare era ancora viva.  	
la natura 'segreta' delle rivelazioni. Per i 	vangeli apocrifi di origine gnostica, 	e dunque eretica, l'artificio letterario è sempre lo stesso: 	Gesù 	risorto comunica in privato a un discepolo (quasi sempre apostolo) 	meritevole (a differenza degli altri non meritevoli) 'inedite' e 	particolari nozioni e informazioni. Tale artificio mostra 	chiaramente la consapevolezza che avevano gli scrittori apocrifi 	della tardiva originalità, e dunque non fondatezza storica, 	dei contenuti narrati: "Ciò che dico si trova da nessuna 	parte perché Gesù l'ha comunicato in segreto a questo 	apostolo". Il risultato complessivo è quantomeno 	curioso: Gesù avrebbe di volta in volta prescelto un apostolo 	per rivelazioni particolari non precedentemente attestate, 	giudicando gli altri apostoli non degni della rivelazione, 	rivolgendosi però in definitiva a tutti gli apostoli.


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè è vero ma serve anche a confrontarci e a cambiare opinione se si ritiene il caso.
> Comunque non mi arrabbio. Ciao Giobbino, un bacio



Un bacione!


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (5 Dicembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!



Ciao coccinella!


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ciao coccinella!


 
ciao Giuseppe, mi stavo apisulando qui sulla tua spalla! 

baci...

e non ti arrabbiare con me se trovi dei miei post dove parlo del mio ex!

il pensiero non é peccato!


----------



## Mari' (5 Dicembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che mistifichi io che non sono un caxxo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Giobbe........................................

sono caduta dalla spalla!

dai, vieni a riprendermi!!!!!!


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

porta mi sulla retta via!

Giobbe.........................!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Dicembre 2008)

Giobbe..ho letto...Sei un Uomo di Fede...e grazie per avre chiarito la tua posizione.


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Dicembre 2008)

*Ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> porta mi sulla retta via!
> 
> Giobbe.........................!


 
a conoscerla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  mi aggregherei...ma tengo le idee mezze chiare e mezze oscure.


----------



## Nordica (5 Dicembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a conoscerla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
sto aspettando Giobbe!

solo lui mi può addrizzare!


----------



## Bruja (5 Dicembre 2008)

*Ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> sto aspettando Giobbe!
> 
> solo lui mi può addrizzare!


Dai proprio per scontato che lo voglia fare? 
Lui é un credente non ha ministeri o doveri canonici in atto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nordica (9 Dicembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Dai proprio per scontato che lo voglia fare?
> Lui é un credente non ha ministeri o doveri canonici in atto...
> 
> 
> ...


Ognuno di noi ha le ragioni per comportarsi in un certo modo!


----------

